# Alone in Your Hate?



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

Earlier today, a friend I haven't seen in some time asked me if I wanted to see Alice in Wonderland this Friday. Not only did I decline, but you couldn't even pay me to see it. The reason? I hate... no, I LOATHE Tim Burton and almost everything he's ever had his name attached to (Pee Wee's Big Adventure and Ed Wood get a pass, but THAT'S IT). Not only that, but the film looks, to me, utterly terrible - as if a goth kid just gave too much eye liner to Johnny Depp and told everyone to piss on whatever good memories of Wonderland viewers might have had (I won't even get into the travesty that was Charlie and the Chocolate Factory).

Now, I realize I'm in the minority here. I'll never understand why the Nightmare Before Christmas has such a following, nor why anyone can sit through Mars Attacks without losing their lunch.

So my question or the community is: Has there ever been something you absolutely despise which seems to be loved by almost all of your peers, or embraced by a large part of society?

I'll toss in one more: Douglas Coupland. Being an art and publishing student in Vancouver, saying this is considered blasphemy by many, but I'd rather sacrifice a goat than ever read another word by that overblown, way-too-in-love-with-his-own-voice hack.

So anyone else have some untold hate to profess in this sense?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 3, 2010)

Things that I HATE and have almost been beaten over:


Johnny Depp
Harry f*cking Potter
Lord of the Rings



PLEASE, I let you like them and don't say anything- don't bash me for it. 


Ugh.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 3, 2010)

Honey Mustard.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 3, 2010)

Casablanca. It is boring. It is not a great movie. I really truly think that people like it and call it a classic because it's a never ending chain of people-before-me-loved-it-so-I-should-too. The movie sucks, people. It just plain sucks. 

Also, I am so on board with hating Tim Burton and Johnny Depp. Johnny Depp was great before he let Tim Burton turn him into a one dimensional freak. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory was gross. He looked too much like Michael Jackson and he didn't come off as funny, he looked like.. well, like a pervert. I was immensely creeped out watching that. Once was enough for me. 

Megan Fox. Just... no.

Avatar. *smh* Sheep. "Oooh, James Cameron made it so it MUST be good!" No.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

krismiss said:


> Honey Mustard.



Fuck - AGREED.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> Things that I HATE and have almost been beaten over:
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp
> ...



Definitely agree on the LOTR books, but I did love the films.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 3, 2010)

krismiss said:


> Honey Mustard.



 blasphemy


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Casablanca. It is boring. It is not a great movie. I really truly think that people like it and call it a classic because it's a neve rending chain of people-before-me-loved-it-so-I-should-too. The movie sucks, people. It just plain sucks.
> 
> Also, I am so on board with hating Tim Burton and Johnny Depp. Johnny Depp was great before he let Tim Burton turn him into a one dimensional freak. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory was gross. He looked too much like Michael Jackson and he didn't come off as funny, he looked like.. well, like a pervert. I was immensely creeped out watching that. Once was enough for me.
> 
> ...



Haven't seen Casablanca yet, but part of that has been because of this - too many people have hyped it to where I fear hating it (though I still loved North by Northwest and Citizen Kane, despite the epic hype surrounding those).

Totally agree that Burton has completely fucked Depp as an actor. Not only was he -terrible- in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, but the factory in that film was so empty and... dead. Nothing but deep blackness and faux goth aesthetics wherever you looked. Watch the Gene Wilder version - infinitely more life in every frame (and no horrible daddy-issues subplot).

Megan Fox - agreed. Terrible in every way, inside and out.

Avatar I did love, but I totally turned my brain off for it. Now Titanic, that was a piece of shit (I -still- feel that LA Confidential was robbed for best picture that year, and it's Cameron's fault).


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> blasphemy



Regular French's mustard for me, slathered on a hot dog or hamburger... *drools*


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 3, 2010)

Hell, mustard - period. Living in the south for 8 months was awful. They put mustard on everything. I had to get real bitchy for these people to grasp the concept that northerners don't want their burgers tainted with mustard!


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

One more before I head to bed - Any of the Grand Theft Auto video games... beloved by so many, but I cannot get into one of them. I've tried repeatedly, but that's one franchise I'd love to see rot in a shallow grave.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2010)

Ed Hardy...ANYTHING. seething

RAW broccoli...who the FUCK does it think it is, sneaking itself next to my beloved onion dip. GO TO HELL RAW BROCCOLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The newest Netflix commercials. Stop with the ' kooky ' humor when you can't...pull...it...off. GODDAMN, I think I might blow a fuse!!!!!

People who refer to pop as...soda. I DON'T CARE if you Grandma filled your bottle with it, spiked with whiskey, and told you to drink your soooooda, just to get your crying ass to sleep when you were 17. It is called POP. * SCREAM!!!!! *

LOST. OK, so I didn't watch it past the first season and I did like the first season...IF IT DOESN'T HAVE A CHARACTER NAMED LOVEY..I AM NOT INTERESTED. OK?!!



somebody talk me down...ok?...* pants *


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 3, 2010)

I read an interview with Tim Burton something like 11 or 12 years ago where he answered a question about his latest "inspiration" with: "When we were in Japan my girlfriend dyed her hair a crazy shade of blue and purple and she looked like a character from a Japanese Anime"

I don't think I've ever wanted to punch someone I don't know in the throat as much as I did immediately after reading that.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 3, 2010)

mossystate said:


> The newest Netflix commercials. Stop with the ' kooky ' humor when you can't...pull...it...off. GODDAMN, I think I might blow a fuse!!!!!



That's how I feel about Modern Family. They just try so hard to be quirky. Shaky cam and trying too hard makes for a bad show. Yet, people love it. WHYYYYYYY?????




> People who refer to pop as...soda. I DON'T CARE if you Grandma filled your bottle with it, spiked with whiskey, and told you to drink your soooooda, just to get your crying ass to sleep when you were 17. It is called POP. * SCREAM!!!!! *



But.. but.. but... it IS soda.....  
Where do you live? I've never heard anyone in real life call it pop. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 3, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> That's how I feel about Modern Family. They just try so hard to be quirky. Shaky cam and trying too hard makes for a bad show. Yet, people love it. WHYYYYYYY?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


No, it's coke (southerners will back me on this one)


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 3, 2010)

Sci-fi

Video Games

Mysteries

any of that Vampire crap


----------



## Mama_Baer (Mar 3, 2010)

Anything related to "Twilight" including, but not limited to, Robert Pattinson (sp) _*barf*_

James Cameron (He's so freakin' full of himself)


Lost/Supernatural/Grey's Anatomy/24..blah blah blah. Anything hour long with a continuing story and long involved histories. I don't know if its the shows or the fans that annoy me. (You know the ones that want you to watch because you would sooooooo love it. :blink

American Idol


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 3, 2010)

No, it's coke (southerners will back me on this one)[/QUOTE]

In these parts, it's not unusual to hear the following conversation:

"You wanna coke?"
"Sure."
"What kind?"
"Dr. Pepper."

Incidentally, Dr. Pepper rates high on my list of things-to-be-damned.
So does reality television (all television, really), and any form of entertainment (including books) featuring vampires, zombies, and/or small children.*



*The only exception is Terry Pratchett's _Carpe Jugulum_.


----------



## Micara (Mar 3, 2010)

Mama_Baer said:


> Anything related to "Twilight" including, but not limited to, Robert Pattinson (sp) _*barf*_
> 
> James Cameron (He's so freakin' full of himself)



I wholeheartedly agree with both of these. And not only am I the only person I know who despised "Avatar", but I was also verbally assaulted when I expressed my opinion of it!


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 3, 2010)

this thread.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 3, 2010)

I hate everything. Twilight, Dancing With the Stars, reality TV, American Idol, cheesy teen Saturday afternoon shows a la "That's So Raven" or "Saved By The Bell," funnel cakes.

I'm going to add Casablanca too. I've never seen it but it's not for lack of trying. I just couldn't bear it for long. I was never crazy about Tim Burton either. I liked "Pee Wee's Big Adventure" and "Nightmare.." but the others I knew to avoid when I saw "Edward Scissorhands." Johnny Depp was dead to me after Scissorhands but I loved Anthony Michael Hall in that movie.


----------



## Aswani (Mar 3, 2010)

I have to assume it's the public's overwhelming reaction to certain actors or movies or whatever that makes us deem those things "unbearable" and "horrible". It's like the movie "lost in Translation". If I caught that movie on TV one day and it wasn't smothered in critical praises and nominated for best picture I'd probably consider it a nice little movie. Johnny depp is a competent actor but because he's so beloved by the world, we form a bitter distain for him and his talent as an actor disappears in our eyes. I have a couple friends that don't want anything to do with Avatar simply because it's popular. I'm sure if they saw the movie they'd consciously fall asleep and later call the movie a huge bore. But that's human psychology for you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 3, 2010)

Aswani said:


> I have to assume it's the public's overwhelming reaction to certain actors or movies or whatever that makes us deem those things "unbearable" and "horrible". It's like the movie "lost in Translation". If I caught that movie on TV one day and it wasn't smothered in critical praises and nominated for best picture I'd probably consider it a nice little movie. Johnny depp is a competent actor but because he's so beloved by the world, we form a bitter distain for him and his talent as an actor disappears in our eyes. I have a couple friends that don't want anything to do with Avatar simply because it's popular. I'm sure if they saw the movie they'd consciously fall asleep and later call the movie a huge bore. But that's human psychology for you.



I can agree with this to some extent. It puzzles me how it's considered hip and cool to be the first person to regard some hugely popular and beloved thing as a tired, contrived washed up has-been. In some respects I agree with you however I would like to state for the record that I am honestly underwhelmed by Johnny Depp. I was a big fan of his back when he was on 21 Jump Street. For a while after that I assumed I was a fan and tried to like many of the things he's done since like "Crybaby" and the others in succession but after the third movie I had to confess that I didn't like him in anything I saw -- with the exception of Jump Street and Gilbert Grape. I may possibly like a few more. I haven't seen them all because I stopped looking. My overall impression with Depp though is that he's not a great actor.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 3, 2010)

Hate is a strong word, but I am exceedingly unfond of Lindsey Vonn and her boo-boos.


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2010)

Cormack McCarthy.

Halo.

Avocados.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 3, 2010)

Ketchup. I hate ketchup with a fiery passion. It makes me gag.

Also, what coffee does to my stomach. I really don't want to go into more detail than this.

And body hair. Well, mine anyway. Other people can have theirs, but mine makes me feel disgusting. -.-


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 3, 2010)

Starwars... I don't get th hype.


----------



## Crystal (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> No, it's coke (southerners will back me on this one)
> 
> In these parts, it's not unusual to hear the following conversation:
> 
> ...



Yep, definitely. Although, here, we don't call that fizzy beverage anything, really. We just call it by it's name, ie. Dr. Pepper, Mountain Dew, etc. We don't really have one all-encompassing term for it like "pop' or "soda." And on the rare occasion we do, it IS "coke." 

As for the OP, I don't like Tim Burton either. I think hate is a strong word, but I never understand the hype. I don't like his artwork. I don't like the way it looks. Everything looks so grungy and gothy and dirty and...I just don't get it. I know that's some peoples' style, but not for me. Ugh.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 3, 2010)

Crystal said:


> As for the OP, I don't like Tim Burton either. I think hate is a strong word, but I never understand the hype. I don't like his artwork. I don't like the way it looks. Everything looks so grungy and gothy and dirty and...I just don't get it. I know that's some peoples' style, but not for me. Ugh.



Waht. Blasphemy!


----------



## Melian (Mar 3, 2010)

Hip hop....fucking HATE that shit, and it's everywhere, all the time.

Reality tv - I'm sure a lot of people hate it, but that doesn't seem to stop it from getting ratings and spawning more shows, so someone must be watching....

Small dogs. UGH. Toronto has a "problem" right now with coyotes eating these retarded, yappy monstrocities. Personally, I couldn't be happier! We need more coyotes!


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 3, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Hate is a strong word, but I am exceedingly unfond of Lindsey Vonn and her boo-boos.



Ah thanks for seguing this thread over to the OLYMPICS, where i have my current pet peeve.

As a Canadian there was much to be proud of, particularly in the performance of athletes, coaches, wonderful volunteers, a welcoming city, and in the gracious visitors from all over the world.

And then there's CTV, the Canadian broadcaster. Their broadcasting lacked journalistic objectivity, lapsing into cheerleading even on good days. Their theme song --"I Believe"-- was overplayed to the extent that many people remarked at how we were cringing at the sound of this tune, and the singer with her ersatz Celine Dion wailing. You know what's worse than Celine Dion? a Celine Dion imitator. 

A constant running through this thread is the frustration over something everyone else seems to embrace. What could be more politically incorrect than to rail about the olympics? but here you have broadcasts that were sooo irritating, that people seemed to love. 

Arghhhhh...


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I read an interview with Tim Burton something like 11 or 12 years ago where he answered a question about his latest "inspiration" with: "When we were in Japan my girlfriend dyed her hair a crazy shade of blue and purple and she looked like a character from a Japanese Anime"
> 
> I don't think I've ever wanted to punch someone I don't know in the throat as much as I did immediately after reading that.



I would pay money to see you take that shot. Large sums of it.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> But.. but.. but... it IS soda.....
> Where do you live? I've never heard anyone in real life call it pop.


[/QUOTE]

Definitely called pop up in Canada WAY more often than it is soda - soda has always felt like a throwback to the 1950s to me.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

Mama_Baer said:


> Anything related to "Twilight" including, but not limited to, Robert Pattinson (sp) _*barf*_
> 
> James Cameron (He's so freakin' full of himself)
> 
> ...



Agreed on Twilight and everything surrounding it, but my hate is more directed at Stephanie Meyer. Seriously, even people who like the books complain about how poorly written and edited they are. I read ten pages of the first, wanted to put a gun to my head, and realized I hated her for making more money than JK Rowling, who at least could write. Plus the die-hard Twi-fans scare the bejezuz out of me.

Cameron is definitely full of himself, but I could never hate the man who game us Terminator (yes, i know they're stupid, but their iconic of my youth).

Agree with you on all the hour-longs mentioned save for Lost, which has my soul right now. I will -only- watch a tv show if it a long, continuing storyline - I HATE anything that is episode-of-the-week, which is why I cannot watch sitcoms or anything like NCIS. I call bullshit on that crap.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Hate is a strong word, but I am exceedingly unfond of Lindsey Vonn and her boo-boos.



Not to mention the mentality that the US commentators had - if Vonn had a bad day, that suddenly meant the Olympics were a waste of time. I can totally understand why some athletes on the American team grew to hate her as a result.


----------



## Aswani (Mar 3, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> My overall impression with Depp though is that he's not a great actor.



I think the public is impressed that he takes on so many different types of characters from a shy pointdexter ("From Hell") to loud bizarre cartoon characters (almost all of his other films). He wants to be Robert DeNiro, but when DeNiro takes on a different character, he definitely becomes a completely different character. I don't think Depp is as successful at that. I think it boils down to the fact that the public just likes him and is charmed by him. Gary Cooper had as much dimension as an actor as a piece of cardboard but the public loved him. 

But I still believe as the hype builds up for someone that we don't think is worthy of all the acolades, we begin to think less of their talent. First time I saw the Jonas Brothers (when they were virtually unknown), I was really impressed by the sheer talent and magnetism of these kids. Now I'm like "Turn those freakin kids off the TV!". It's almost like their talent has dimenished in my ears, but it hasn't and that's not fair to them (not that they're shedding tears about it. LOL).


----------



## Paquito (Mar 3, 2010)

I despise cheeseburgers. Hamburgers are perfectly fine without your damned squares of processed dairy, THANK YOU.

And I also hate Star Wars.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2010)

No, it's coke (southerners will back me on this one)[/QUOTE]

GOD...I HATE you two!!!!!!!

I come from a land called Ohio. When I was a kid, we learned the right ways of the world.

I hate people who do not like cheeseburgers. I hate that they do not know there are a billion cheeses they could put on their hamburgers. Just not all at once. GOD!!!!

I HATE the words delish...and yummo. * tears at hair ...wails * Can Rachel Ray be encased in Saran Wrap and dumped in a vat of pickle juice?!!!!




it is very important that a certain tone be taken in this thread


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 3, 2010)

cokecokecokecokecokecokecokecoke....... and COKE




mossystate said:


> No, it's coke (southerners will back me on this one)



GOD...I HATE you two!!!!!!!

I come from a land called Ohio. When I was a kid, we learned the right ways of the world.

I hate people who do not like cheeseburgers. I hate that they do not know there are a billion cheeses they could put on their hamburgers. Just not all at once. GOD!!!!

I HATE the words delish...and yummo. * tears at hair ...wails * Can Rachel Ray be encased in Saran Wrap and dumped in a vat of pickle juice?!!!!




it is very important that a certain tone be taken in this thread[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 3, 2010)

-people who are intolerant of other people's cultures
-the Dutch


----------



## Paquito (Mar 3, 2010)

people who can't quote things properly


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 3, 2010)

-Hamburgers


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got your quote right here!!!

Cinna...even Sprite? I HATE Southerners!!!!!!!

Divals, don't make me HATE you.

I HATE that I can't find my caliper so I can measure some beads!!! And, yes, I know that most people LOVE losing their calipers!!!


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> -people who are intolerant of other people's cultures
> -the Dutch



Definitely - fuck the Dutch. And the French. And anyone who isn't me. But to hell with the intolerant.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

Divals said:


> -Hamburgers



Ditto - cannot eat a burger without cheese, but also cannot eat a cheeseburger without REAL cheese on it. Processed cheese can lick my ass. Give me real shredded cheese and lots of it on a burger. Drown it in that shit.

Another: Dr. Pepper. Pepto Bismol is a more delicious beverage.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I come from a land called Ohio. When I was a kid, we learned the right ways of the world.



Pfft. Ohio is just a myth.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 3, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Ditto - cannot eat a burger without cheese, but also cannot eat a cheeseburger without REAL cheese on it. Processed cheese can lick my ass. Give me real shredded cheese and lots of it on a burger. Drown it in that shit.
> 
> Another: Dr. Pepper. Pepto Bismol is a more delicious beverage.



Clarification: Anything involving beef.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2010)

Canada...it's not even a real country. 

* heads up north with a funnel and a case of DIET Dr. Pepper *


----------



## frankman (Mar 3, 2010)

- Anything involving cheese.
- The fact that Avatar is nominated for the Oscars.
- The Dutch. They're fucking nasty.
- People who swear a lot in their posts.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 3, 2010)

I hate movies and TV shows where the fire suppression sprinklers all go off at once or in response to some alarm or button being pushed. This is NOT how they work, dammit! Each sprinkler head is activated by either a temperature sensitive glass bulb or fusible alloy set to open that valve at a specific heat level. It's very rare for one to open where there's not an active fire and when they do go off it usually extinguishes the blaze negating the likelihood of others opening. It's a stupid little thing I know but when others are guffawing at some Lucy-esque hilarity involving unplanned wetness I sit there with steam coming out of my ears. In real life they'd hop 10-15 feet away and be dry! GrRRr!


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 3, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I've got your quote right here!!!
> 
> Cinna...even Sprite? I HATE Southerners!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



especially sprite. 

"whatcha want to to drink Hun?
Coke
What kind?
Sprite
:happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 3, 2010)

Capers.

effing hate them.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 3, 2010)

No, it's coke (southerners will back me on this one)[/QUOTE]

Yup!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 3, 2010)

Sardines, and everything they touch. BLEUGH.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 3, 2010)

oh, and capsicums (Bell peppers, to some of you) - they just....INFECT everything with their disgusting flavour


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> - The fact that Avatar is nominated for the Oscars.
> - People who swear a lot in their posts.



what the fuck dude avatar was so fucking good! damn it to fucking hell!!11one


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2010)

-Lil Wayne, and people that judge hip hop as less by using people like Lil' Wayne as an example.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Mar 3, 2010)

Hate is not the word I'd actually use but I *really don't* get the hype around her and this talk about how _absolutely_ genius and unique she is, doing things that no one has ever done before. 

Her music is simple, "catchy", mainstream-pop, club music with hook lines and choruses augmented by her desire to shock and get people talking and guessing about her. I get that her music can liven up a party, a club scene or a gathering, but what else? I don't see anything insanely brilliant, however. 

I am speaking of:

Lady Gaga


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Hate is not the word I'd actually use but I *really don't* get the hype around her and this talk about how _absolutely_ genius and unique she is, doing things that no one has ever done before.
> 
> Her music is simple, "catchy", mainstream-pop, club music with hook lines and choruses augmented by her desire to shock and get people talking and guessing about her. I get that her music can liven up a party, a club scene or a gathering, but what else? I don't see anything insanely brilliant, however.
> 
> ...



Oh, don't be afraid to use the H-word - that's how I feel about Gaga. I mean for frak's sake, there are youtube videos of her out there where she is so darkly tanned and her lips are bleached so white that she looks like she's wearing blackface makeup... definitely someone who needs to go away. Soon.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 3, 2010)

The thread seems to be turning into things people dislike in general, not things you dislike that are loved by almost all of your peers, or embraced by a large part of society.. with that said, then I hate summer. And I hate the fact that it's coming.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 3, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Canada...it's not even a real country.
> 
> * heads up north with a funnel and a case of DIET Dr. Pepper *



Hey, Don't dis Canada!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Hey, Don't dis Canada!



HEY...Canada dissed Ohio!!!!



lol



I HATE that I can't rid my brain of that stupid fucking Firefly song!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 3, 2010)

mossystate said:


> HEY...Canada dissed Ohio!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take my love, take my land, take me where I cannot stand
I don't care, I'm still free, you can't take the sky from me.. *sings*


----------



## Paquito (Mar 3, 2010)

So I'm guessing that all of you Tim Burton haters aren't going to be seeing this movie

WTF


----------



## moore2me (Mar 3, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I hate movies and TV shows where the fire suppression sprinklers all go off at once or in response to some alarm or button being pushed. This is NOT how they work, dammit! Each sprinkler head is activated by either a temperature sensitive glass bulb or fusible alloy set to open that valve at a specific heat level. It's very rare for one to open where there's not an active fire and when they do go off it usually extinguishes the blaze negating the likelihood of others opening. It's a stupid little thing I know but when others are guffawing at some Lucy-esque hilarity involving unplanned wetness I sit there with steam coming out of my ears. In real life they'd hop 10-15 feet away and be dry! GrRRr!



To build on what Ernest said, I despise even more the building owners who find ways to not have working fire suppression systems because it will hold the cost down. So what if we turn an old building into a nursing home? Or if we build a new school and find some clever ways to avoid putting in fire sprinklers - the good old boys club pat each other on the back for saving a few thousand dollars. Or in hotels that are so old, they are grandfathered in and not required to have sprinklers. (Of course, doing the right thing and putting them in to save lives would a waste of business expenses.)


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> So I'm guessing that all of you Tim Burton haters aren't going to be seeing this movie
> 
> WTF



Nope. No chance in hell. I don't care how enticing the idea sounds, I have total faith that Burton will fuck it up tremendously, as he seems to with most everything he touches.

Seriously, if someone could find a way to stop him from making another movie, ever again, I'd be THRILLED.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 3, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> The thread seems to be turning into things people dislike in general, not things you dislike that are loved by almost all of your peers, or embraced by a large part of society...




Right! Let's get this baby back on track: I was so often assured that _Watchmen_ was the greatest achievement in the graphic arts since the Lascaux cave paintings. So I read it ...or tried to. Gaah! It's a fucking soap opera..._at best_! And at worst it's a total waste of potential toilet paper.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Right! Let's get this baby back on track: I was so often assured that _Watchmen_ was the greatest achievement in the graphic arts since the Lascaux cave paintings. So I read it ...or tried to. Gaah! It's a fucking soap opera..._at best_! And at worst it's a total waste of potential toilet paper.



I disagree, but I do think it was much more impactful several years ago, when the ideas were fresher and more poignant (for the record, I still think the Doctor Manhattan stuff is as good now as it was then - when he's on Mars, relating his history). For my money, the best comic work I've read is Y: The Last Man.

For me, one I pretty much despise, despite everyone and their uncle loving it, is Frank Miller's The Dark Knight Returns. Just rubbed me in every wrong way possible. Frank Miller in general, though, is severely overrated (though I do love Sin City, but the film is FAR better than any of the books were).


----------



## Paquito (Mar 3, 2010)

Elvis Presley


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 3, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> (though I do love Sin City, but the film is FAR better than any of the books were).



How? The differences were fairly minor, I found- speaking as a fan of both. I think that the film is superior to the graphic novels, but not by a significant degree, and there's bits that were cut for the film that I would've liked to see included (namely, one part of _The Big Fat Kill_ that goes against the theme of Marv being a moron on a mission and shows that he's got something more upstairs than is evident in the film).


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 3, 2010)

Lima Beans


----------



## furious styles (Mar 3, 2010)

people who hate things just to be contrary

myself included


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 3, 2010)

1. Ben Stiller
2. Ben Stiller's friends

(I kinda like his parents though)


----------



## Buffie (Mar 3, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> -Lil Wayne, and people that judge hip hop as less by using people like Lil' Wayne as an example.



I ban him from calling himself "Lil"... He is Little Wayne. "Lil" means Lil Smokies which are wonderful and delicious.

Little Wayne is not at all appealing when served in a crock pot full of BBQ sauce and it's hard as fuck to stab him with a toothpick.

Therefore he is disallowed to be "Lil" anything. Little Wayne. LITTLE...

BTW, what is wrong with his chin? I think Natalie from Bad Girls Club swiped it and added it to her own.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 3, 2010)

*Mustard* is nasty, ew ew, gross, yucky, hate it with a passion
*Rap/Hip-hop/house/jazz* - hate them all, would shove an icepick in my ears if I had to listen to any of them for more than 3 minutes
*Lindsay Vonn* - OMG what a dimwit, she was on Leno and is really a couple gates short of a complete slolam run:doh:
*Lost *- huh? don't get it
*Bachelor/Bachelorette* - huh? don't get it
*Kate Gosselin* - only one word to say about her "BITCH"
And dammit, it's *POP*
and I put my groceries in a "*bag*" not a "*sack*" and I shop with a "*cart*" not a "*buggy*"
When I ask for "*sausage*" on my pizza, I expect Italian Sausage, not breakfast sausage like I got in Atlanta. Is that a southern thing? And if it is, y'all are wrong wrong wrong


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2010)

Buffie said:


> I ban him from calling himself "Lil"... He is Little Wayne. "Lil" means Lil Smokies which are wonderful and delicious.
> 
> Little Wayne is not at all appealing when served in a crock pot full of BBQ sauce and it's hard as fuck to stab him with a toothpick.
> 
> ...



I bow to the almighty knowledge of the Buffie. 

Exile in Thighville as Lil' Wayne > Lil Wayne.


----------



## phoenix92901 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hate is a strong word but I cannot stomach Celine Dion especially after she butchered a couple of John Lennon's songs.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 3, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> and I put my groceries in a "*bag*" not a "*sack*" and I shop with a "*cart*" not a "*buggy*"



This.

For purposes of clarification for those of us who speak of sacks and buggies...

This is a sack: 





Most people do not put groceries in them.

And this is a buggy:




Most people do not put groceries in them either.


----------



## calauria (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate that damn 'Firefly' song...It sounds like someone sitting alone in there livingroom, making up words....

I hate 'Star Wars' or any space movie.

I also hate:

Chris Brown....I could kick him in the mouth...

'Lord of the Rings'.....boring...

The Hip Hop persona....I can't take these people seriously...In there effort to be "cool", they just don't seem real, like as though they are just acting...I'm like "Hello, is there a REAL person in there?" I do like a lot of Hip Hop music, I just don't like how rappers and wannabe rappers/hip hopster or whatever act or speak, can't understand a damn thing they say, especially while attempting to explain something, they constantly repeat, "You know what I'm sayin'? "You know what I'm sayin?" And how they mumble and carry on, trying to act "cool", when they only look like a damn fool....


I have more things I hate, but can't think of them right now...


----------



## frankman (Mar 4, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> Sardines, and everything they touch. BLEUGH.



You hate tin cans, oil, and the ocean? That's a lot of hate...

My latest entry of stuff that most people like but in all reality just shouldn't be alowed to exist:

*PANDA BEARS.*


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 4, 2010)

Moths and anchovies!

Oh, and spiders, especially the hairy ones.

Paris Hilton REALLY, REALLY bugs me. Every time she utters "that is so hot"....I want to hit her over the head!


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 4, 2010)

mossystate said:


> RAW broccoli...who the FUCK does it think it is, sneaking itself next to my beloved onion dip. GO TO HELL RAW BROCCOLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> People who refer to pop as...soda. I DON'T CARE if you Grandma filled your bottle with it, spiked with whiskey, and told you to drink your soooooda, just to get your crying ass to sleep when you were 17. It is called POP. * SCREAM!!!!! *



I'm not sure I dislike raw broccoli as much as you, but the change in taste and texture is horrible. It's like eating a tiny tree. Trees are _not_ for eating.

In college the students were from a couple key areas, so anywhere there was a group of people you could just stand there for a bit and inevitably hear the whole soda/pop debate rage over again. 

-----

Olives. I'm not a 'picky eater' or anything like that simply because people jam the stupid little hunks of bitter black rubber into everything. I can guarantee you that I'll eat way more types of pizza or anything eclectic than Mr. Olive Lover or his friends combined as long as it doesn't have olives on it. Hell, I'll even pick the stupid things off. Everyone's got food peeves, you do too, get over it.  
-------
By the way, it's called a SODA fountain for a reason. : P


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Moths and anchovies!
> 
> Oh, and spiders, especially the hairy ones.
> 
> Paris Hilton REALLY, REALLY bugs me. Every time she utters "that is so hot"....I want to hit her over the head!



I love Paris Hilton in so much as I envy her life. Every now and then I like to plan my Paris Hilton Holiday where I'm not required to do anything but tipsily teeter around all day in heels with a drink in my hand uttering inane phrases and winking at cute guys.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 4, 2010)

frankman said:


> You hate tin cans, oil, and the ocean? That's a lot of hate...
> 
> My latest entry of stuff that most people like but in all reality just shouldn't be alowed to exist:
> 
> *PANDA BEARS.*



smart ass 


as for the pandas, don't worry- they'll be gone soon


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 4, 2010)

Michael Buble. ugh.





(f*ckin love this thread)


----------



## frankman (Mar 5, 2010)

Christmas.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> Michael Buble. ugh.
> (f*ckin love this thread)



Michael Buble is strapped to the rear bumper of the bus I am sending over a cliff.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 5, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Michael Buble is strapped to the rear bumper of the bus I am sending over a cliff.



I didn't loathe him THAT much until I watched our closing ceremonies... but then, that also increased my hatred for Avril Lavigne, Hedley, and Nickelback (which is hard to do, as my hatred for Nickelback was already unquantifiable).

The thread's gotten quiet for a few days, so I'm gonna try something new - mostly because it trips to easily into just listing the things we all hate (of which there is a LOT). Specifically, what is something that is a part of pop culture (film, tv show, artist, musician, actor, author, book, etc.) that everyone seems to love, though you despise - and your reasons. 

Actor: Pacino. I know he's done some great work, but honestly I can only see him as a one-note hack when not doing either a Godfather film or Heat. Everything else he's done has irritated the shit out of me.

Author: Orson Scott Card. I know so many (more than I can count) who claim he's the be all and end all of sci-fi, but I just think his stuff is derivitive shit - and that's not even mentioning his harsh views on homosexuality, which just give me more reason to hate on the twat.

Artist: Andy Warhol. Seriously, people like his shit on an AESTHETIC level? I totally get the pop culture critique he was making, but still, come on, his work is ass-ugly - always has been, always will be (and I'm a former art major!).


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 5, 2010)

There's already so much hate on this board and in the world.

That being said- I hate people who hate popular things simply because they are popular.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> There's already so much hate on this board and in the world.
> 
> That being said- I hate people who hate popular things simply because they are popular.



Me too. 

I hate Coldplay, Katy Perry and Dave Matthews band. I hate them 'cos they suck AND cause they're popular. If they weren't popular I wouldn't have to jump up and change the radio every time they come on.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 5, 2010)

Titanic

I wanted to walk out of that movie but sat through the torture of it, because everyone told me I had to see it, not a huge James Cameron Fan

oh and I think the only good movie Baz Lureman has done is Strictly ballroom, hated romeo ond juliette and thats saying something as I love Shakesphere in general, and havent even been able to watch more than snippets of mulin rouge

erm there is probably more but they are the two major ones


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> There's already so much hate on this board and in the world.
> 
> That being said- I hate people who hate popular things simply because they are popular.



That's it...embraaaaace your hate!!!!

I still say that raw broccoli deserves ALL THE SEEEEETHING HATE I can bring down on it!!!









Oh, I see the back bumper has a little room. Little Michael Cera...would you mind coming over here and check the lawn under the bus...I seem to have misplaced my cane.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 5, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Michael Buble is strapped to the rear bumper of the bus I am sending over a cliff.



Was he offered a Coke?:happy:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Was he offered a Coke?:happy:



I have a front bumper that has LOTS of room, missy!!!


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 5, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I have a front bumper that has LOTS of room, missy!!!



That's it no sprite for you , you COKE HATER. ( i hate intolerance to coke)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 5, 2010)

Author: Chuck Palahniuk. What bugs me most about Palahniuk is that I am positive that he has the ability to write vital, interesting fiction, but chooses to mass produce callow, nihilistic epistles to the Church of the Angry Young Man.


----------



## calauria (Mar 8, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me too.
> 
> I hate Coldplay, Katy Perry and Dave Matthews band. I hate them 'cos they suck AND cause they're popular. If they weren't popular I wouldn't have to jump up and change the radio every time they come on.



I just saw a flash of Katy Perry doing the "running man" really fast in one of her videos...I was like, "Wtf?" "Did I just see that or was I hallucinating?"


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 8, 2010)

Family Guy. Argh. That show is so useless that it hurts my feelings. I've only seen snippits of it once or twice, and hated it. And almost *everyone* I know loves it. I don't get it. 

The talking baby is creepy, at best. Yuck.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 8, 2010)

Something About Mary & The Wedding Crashers.....could be I just don't like Ben Stiller or Vince Vaughn (ugh).

I kept waiting to laugh, but was groaning through both. I still have no idea how Crashers ends.


----------



## frankman (Mar 8, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Something About Mary & The Wedding Crashers.....could be I just don't like Ben Stiller or Vince Vaughn (ugh).
> 
> I kept waiting to laugh, but was groaning through both. I still have no idea how Crashers ends.



In tears. Tears of rage, shame, disgust and bitter disappointment. You kind of start to understand Owen Wilson's suicidal tendencies.

I did laugh watching There's something about Mary though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Family Guy. Argh. That show is so useless that it hurts my feelings. I've only seen snippits of it once or twice, and hated it. And almost *everyone* I know loves it. I don't get it.
> 
> The talking baby is creepy, at best. Yuck.



I feel the same way about South Park. Cheap moving art so ugly, oozing sores are more interesting to look at. I might even be entertained by the offensive jokes if they were at all clever. The fact that this show is popular makes me fear for my life.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 8, 2010)

I just had a conversation about Family Guy with my bfffl.

We both agreed- if all you saw were the tv adverts. and some random 2 minute scenes, then it wouldn't want to make you watch more. You actually have to watch a few whole episodes to understand the humor. This actually happened to my brother. He thought it looked like the lamest show and didnt understand why people loved it, but we got him to watch a whole episode and he was laughing his butt off.


----------



## Tau (Mar 8, 2010)

Reality TV
Hip hop music videos
Black and white movies, as a genre, make my brain hurt. Why did they all talk the same???
Talk-fucking-radio!!! *vomits*
Most Hip-hop music videos


----------



## Tau (Mar 8, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I feel the same way about South Park. Cheap moving art so ugly, oozing sores are more interesting to look at. I might even be entertained by the offensive jokes if they were at all clever. The fact that this show is popular makes me fear for my life.



I adore Family Guy - but South Park sucks asses!!


----------



## Tau (Mar 8, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Starwars... I don't get th hype.



DUDE! I'm also like - Uhm WTF!!!

Also, I HATE video games - ALL OF THEM!!! *Snore*


----------



## Tau (Mar 8, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> -people who are intolerant of other people's cultures
> -the Dutch



The Dutch!!?? LOL! But why??? Have you seen the man candy that comes from Holland!!!?? All that tall, glorious, blonde delicious :eat2:


----------



## Tau (Mar 8, 2010)

krismiss said:


> Honey Mustard.



TAKE THAT BACK IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2010)

Tau said:


> The Dutch!!?? LOL! But why??? Have you seen the man candy that comes from Holland!!!?? All that tall, glorious, blonde delicious :eat2:



It is my wish to one day get to the North Sea Jazz Festival.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2010)

Tau said:


> The Dutch!!?? LOL! But why??? Have you seen the man candy that comes from Holland!!!?? All that tall, glorious, blonde delicious :eat2:



It's a quote from _Austin Powers: Goldmember_.  I love the Dutch, actually.


----------



## Tau (Mar 8, 2010)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Hate is not the word I'd actually use but I *really don't* get the hype around her and this talk about how _absolutely_ genius and unique she is, doing things that no one has ever done before.
> 
> Her music is simple, "catchy", mainstream-pop, club music with hook lines and choruses augmented by her desire to shock and get people talking and guessing about her. I get that her music can liven up a party, a club scene or a gathering, but what else? I don't see anything insanely brilliant, however.
> 
> ...



She sucks utterly and completely - no doubt about it. I also have difficulty remembering what she looks like

and to Jon Blaze - totally agree on the hiphop comment. I love mainstream but clowns like Lil Wayne make a body hesitant about claiming it LOL!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 8, 2010)

I saw Alice In Wonderland last night and actually enjoyed it. I can't say what about, but it was nice. Now some of Tim Burton's other films...I've been kind of iffy on.

Suprisingly, I'm pretty ok with most movies and shows and don't outright -hate- them. I do have to say though, there are a few. 

Twilight - The top most annoying movie. Every time I see the actress Bella I just want to punch herl ights out. Even in other movies. She pretty much acts the same way in every movie. They might as well just forget thinking she's an independent character in other movies, just call her Bella! She's just dumb. 

Most reality TV shows - Especially those love and dating ones, those drive me nuts because of people's behaviors. Now shows like Fear Factor were a bit better, but not by much. I just realize how much more different I am from these screaming, girly girl, obnoxious, etc people that they show on tv. Now Wife Swap, that can be funny in its own stupid way. 

If I can think of more, I'll mention them. TV actually isn't a priority or interest of mine, even though I used to work for a TV company.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 8, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Earlier today, a friend I haven't seen in some time asked me if I wanted to see Alice in Wonderland this Friday. Not only did I decline, but you couldn't even pay me to see it. The reason? I hate... no, I LOATHE Tim Burton and almost everything he's ever had his name attached to (Pee Wee's Big Adventure and Ed Wood get a pass, but THAT'S IT). Not only that, but the film looks, to me, utterly terrible - as if a goth kid just gave too much eye liner to Johnny Depp and told everyone to piss on whatever good memories of Wonderland viewers might have had (I won't even get into the travesty that was Charlie and the Chocolate Factory).



you're not alone, trust me


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Mar 8, 2010)

As Buzz said in "Toy Story," "You are a sad, strange, little man, and I pity you."

I'm completely puzzled at the degree of loathing some posters are expressing.

Carbonated beverages are one of those things that go by different names in different regions. I find such regional variations charming. Others are water fountains, paper or plastic bags, grocery-store carts, six- or twelve-inch sandwiches on Italian bread, ice cream air-frothed into a tasty treat (shake? ice cream soda? frappe?), and the little chocolate or brightly colored specks that go on top of ice cream (sprinkles? jimmies?).

There are some entertainers, authors, and directors who don't really float my boat ... so I don't partake of what they offer. I don't generally run screaming from the room, fantasize about tying them to the bumpers of doomed cars, or do a big message-board cyber-jump up and down over them.

Don't care for broccoli in any form, so I generally avoid eating it.
Don't love James Cameron movies, so I don't see them. 
Etc.

In my part of the world, we tend to call all carbonated beverages Coke, or Co-Cola, but some older folks call them "dope." (That's dying out, though.) Do I pitch an online fit if someone calls it "soda" or "some-other-thing"? No ... honestly, I don't care that much, so long as I understand, in general.

What's the big ol' vat of if-your-vocabulary-and-preferences-don't-agree-with-mine-it-devalues-my-life doing out here in the middle of the floor where someone could fall into it?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 8, 2010)

Death Note
Inuyasha
Lord of the Rings
The Cleveland Show
Twilight


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> As Buzz said in "Toy Story," "You are a sad, strange, little man, and I pity you."
> 
> I'm completely puzzled at the degree of loathing some posters are expressing.
> 
> ...



I'm 100% sure that the partakers in "Coka-sodagate" were joking with each other and not serious.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, maybe that's me. I have a 15-year-old son and totally can't always tell when he's joking either.

Seriously, though, my point remains -- if you don't care for this or that, so what? Do you have to express your dislike so vehemently?

<sob> Can't we all just get along?!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2010)

Harry Potter. Everybody thinks that it would be right up my alley but I'm just not drawn to it at all.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> Well, maybe that's me. I have a 15-year-old son and totally can't always tell when he's joking either.
> 
> Seriously, though, my point remains -- if you don't care for this or that, so what? Do you have to express your dislike so vehemently?
> 
> <sob> Can't we all just get along?!



Actually I get the impression that at least some of the participants in Cokasodagate were using these melodramatic grievances to express a similar sentimant to your own. We're ignoring them. Since you've asked directly and are sincere I'll say that this is a thread people are using merely to let off steam and to gripe. Those of us who are enjoying it feel better by letting it out but bear in mind, if you find a room full of steam to be too stuffy it might not be the place for you.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> Seriously, though, my point remains -- if you don't care for this or that, so what? Do you have to express your dislike so vehemently?
> 
> <sob> Can't we all just get along?!



THE THREAD HAS THE WORD HATE IN IT...NOT... " OH, GEE...SHALL WE DISCUSS WITH OUR PINKIES JUTTING OUT, OUR DISPLEASURE OVER WHETHER OR NOT MICHAEAL BUBLE SHOULD BE SENT TO A FIREY END ". HATE, BABY!!!!!!!!!!














:happy:


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 8, 2010)

mossystate said:


> THE THREAD HAS THE WORD HATE IN IT...NOT... " OH, GEE...SHALL WE DISCUSS WITH OUR PINKIES JUTTING OUT, OUR DISPLEASURE OVER WHETHER OR NOT MICHAEAL BUBLE SHOULD BE SENT TO A FIREY END ". HATE, BABY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh admit it , you want a coke with that right now dontcha?


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Mar 8, 2010)

<handing cinnamitch a coke... dr pepper-flavored ...>


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> <handing cinnamitch a coke... dr pepper-flavored ...>



eww DP..( i need a gag smiley)


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2010)

You two are just BEGGING me to blow my top!!!!

I LOVE Dr. Pepper. But, as I can't do too much caffeine...sigh...it is rare I drink it. 

Somebody start a telethon for me.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 8, 2010)

mossystate said:


> You two are just BEGGING me to blow my top!!!!
> 
> I LOVE Dr. Pepper. But, as I can't do too much caffeine...sigh...it is rare I drink it.
> 
> Somebody start a telethon for me.



I can't afford Jerry Lewis, How about Jerry Springer? OH i hate him too. Add him to my list of things i hate since it seems a lot of folks enjoyed those reality type shows he likes to do, same with Maury.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh that reminds me, I actually do hate the Jerry Lewis MDA Telethon. 

I hate most telethons "for" people with disabilities, really.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 8, 2010)

Tau said:


> I adore Family Guy - but South Park sucks asses!!



I'd love to take this comment and flip it around - love South Park (though I do get sick of it) but hate 99% of Family Guy eps, as well as The Cleveland Show, American Dad, and any Simpsons episode post season 8 (the best they ever did). In fact, I just fucking hate Seth McFarlane. Him and his manatee balls.

For my money, there are only three cartoons worth the time anymore - Futurama (coming back June 24th!), Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law, and Venture Bros. Aside from that, I haven't been wowed in a long time.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 8, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I'd love to take this comment and flip it around - love South Park (though I do get sick of it) but hate 99% of Family Guy eps, as well as The Cleveland Show, American Dad, and any Simpsons episode post season 8 (the best they ever did). In fact, I just fucking hate Seth McFarlane. Him and his manatee balls.
> 
> For my money, there are only three cartoons worth the time anymore - *Futurama* (coming back June 24th!), Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law, and Venture Bros. Aside from that, I haven't been wowed in a long time.



YES.......


----------



## Red (Mar 8, 2010)

-Lost

-Fight Club

-Lord of the toss bag rings *snore* :doh:

-Battlestar de blah de blah...

-Katie 'needs a poke in the eye' Price

-Shops like Hollister/GAP/American Apparel/Urban Outfitters and anywhere else with wanky 'lifestyle', zombie drawing marketing.

-The use of the word 'addicting'

-Home & Away

-Cardamom pods sneaking up on me

-People who notably say 'arks' instead of 'ask' as in, 'can I arks you a question?', no you can't, fuck off.

-Most of the Coen Brothers films

-Brad Pitt being seen as attractive, I just DON'T get it

-ETA, Card games of any kind, and more importantly the smug bastards that try to get me to change my mind by telling me I'm boring because I'm not interested, THEY'RE SHIT, I hate them, pleeeeeease stop trying to make me play, seriously, I'd rather look out of the window at brick wall than be made to play your shitty game!!!!!


_and breathe _


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 8, 2010)

Red said:


> -*Home & Away*



OMG yes.....Home and Away is revolting, not to mention Neighbours. Which makes me totally un-Australian btw!


----------



## Red (Mar 8, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> OMG yes.....Home and Away is revolting, not to mention Neighbours. Which makes me totally un-Australian btw!



Neighbours I can deal with as I have been watching it on and off since my childhood so it feels kind of safe and comfortable but Home & Away, WTF is that all about???


----------



## Aswani (Mar 8, 2010)

Red said:


> -Brad Pitt being seen as attractive, I just DON'T get it
> 
> -



I agree. I mean, just look at that plain, bland, almost homely face.


----------



## Red (Mar 8, 2010)

Aswani said:


> I agree. I mean, just look at that plain, bland, almost homely face.



He looks like a girl and has a wonky eye.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 8, 2010)

Red said:


> -Lost
> 
> -Fight Club
> 
> ...



I CAST THEE OUT FROM MY THREAD!

... Just kidding... sorta.

I actually agree with you if talking about the LoTR books, but the films? frak no (yes, that was a Galactica swear). Same with Fight Club, actually - loved the film, hated the book. And Lost and Galactica are more or less the only two tv shows I've given a damn about since Firefly and Angel were so horribly canned years back.

Here's another of mine for the list - watching the Oscars last night reminded me just how much I hate the film Crash. Not the Cronenberg version, as that is fantastic, but the beat-you-over-the-head-with-its-message one that Paul Haggis plagued the world and the Oscars with several years back. It was okay the first time i saw it, but watching it again recently was just painful... such a horribly ham-fisted film that should have never been given the best picture award.


----------



## Aswani (Mar 8, 2010)

Red said:


> He looks like a girl and has a wonky eye.



Which is the wonky eye??


----------



## calauria (Mar 8, 2010)

Red said:


> -Lost
> 
> -Fight Club
> 
> ...



LOL!! You're so funny! 

I don't get why people think Brad Pitt is attractive, either. He's ok, but not all that....well, not to me.


----------



## frankman (Mar 9, 2010)

Red said:


> -Lost
> 
> -Fight Club
> 
> ...



Let's get hitched and not watch Lost together.

(not quite convinced yet? Check this out: I don't look like Brad Pitt at all, I wouldn't even let you near my MTG cards, and I don't know a singe use for cardamom pods.)

You had me at toss bag...


----------



## frankman (Mar 9, 2010)

Aswani said:


> Which is the wonky eye??



Watch closely: 

View attachment brad_pitt_jets_off_for_radiohead_gig_main_679.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 9, 2010)

frankman said:


> Watch closely:



LMAO!!!...........


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2010)

frankman said:


> Watch closely:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 15, 2010)

I am about to lose my Black card over these first four:

1) *Denzel Washington*.

Yes, I enjoy his body of work as an actor, but I don't get was so hot about him. He's a'ight looking at BEST.

He should have gotten the Oscar for _Malcolm X_, but not for _Training Day_. It was merely the first time anyone saw him play an out and out bad guy, but it wasn't anything he wasn't capable of doing. He simply chose not to up to that point. His acting in _Training Day_ was nothing special, but he gets an Oscar? Why?​
2) *Ditto for Haley Berry's Oscar in Monster's Ball*. 

Ten minutes of... of... I don't know what the hell that was she was doing in the "love" with Billy Bob Thorton... but it damn sure wasn't Oscar worthy. In fact it was kind of creepy to me. Hell, I thought Sean (Puff Daddy/P. Diddy) Combs did a more interesting job in his ten minute cameo in the beginning of movie. And since I'm on an Oscar roll...​
3) *How the FUCK did Cuban Gooding Jr. win Best-Supporting Actor for Jerry McGuire over Edward Norton in Primal Fear?!?!*

Gooding won on a feel-good movie and a catch phrase "Show me the money" God I got so sick of hearing that line! By the time Norton's character reveal his truth at the end of Primal Fear my mouth is hanging open just as much as Richard Gere's character. That my dear people is acting, not a catch phrase.Norton was ROBBED!​
4) *I have not truly liked Hip-Hop and R&B for at least the past 5-10 years now. *

It all sounds the same to me. I've even lost respect for Alicia Keys, because she is now sounding just like the rest of the cookie cutter wanna be Beyonce out there. And don't EVEN let me get started on MS. Knowles! Best line in Dreamgirls: When Dina is told she is going to be made lead singer over Essie "But I can't sing! Not like that!" However, I will give Beyonce much respect in knowing her strengths and limitations and how she makes the best of them.​
5) *Taylor Swift*

News Flash: TAYLOR SWIFT CAN'T SING! She's barely with in key with the help of all her studio gurus. Singing live she sucks. I do believe the Grammy's proved that for once and for all. Do you want to know why she always looks so surprised when she wins awards? It's because SHE CAN'T FUCKING SING! She's what 20 now. How long is she going to keep singing high school angst? After all, it's not like she's Janis Joplin singing _Seventeen_.​
*Okay, I'm off my soap box (for now)*. 

I'm going to get me some soda-pop. That's what my Grandmama from South Carolina called it until the day she died and that's all I've got to say about that. 

PS: I'm on Rep detention for the day, but Mr. Wonky Eye Frankman? You've got yours coming dude!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 16, 2010)

OWA, I agree w/ every single thing you said. _Especially_ the Taylor Swift part. I can't stand her.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I am about to lose my Black card over these first four:
> 
> 1) *Denzel Washington*.
> 
> ...



A'ight now Kanye, take a breather.  I agree with you on everything except Alicia Keyes. Her recordings might be scrap but to see her in concert performing in an intimate setting I would drop everything. The woman is truly talented.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> *A'ight now Kanye, take a breather.*  I agree with you on everything except Alicia Keyes. Her recordings might be scrap but to see her in concert performing in an intimate setting I would drop everything. The woman is truly talented.



Hee-Hee-Hee! . 

I have seen Keys perform live and I do enjoy her physical presence on stage. You're right she is truly talented. It's just something about her current CD that fails me miserably this go around.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

Divals said:


> Ketchup. I hate ketchup with a fiery passion. It makes me gag.



Sir, them's fightin' words in my house. CHOOSE YOUR WEAPONS!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

Things I hate: 

*Hip-Hop/Rap*: This kind of music annoys the fuck out of me to my very core. To me, it's a bunch of noise that causes my head to ache. I will grant that it has social significance and can be used for great social commentary, but everything else about it is garbage. The culture that surrounds it is also annoying. If I ever see another person wearing their pants down low, I am going to pull them up past their damn ears.

*That Death Metal/Industrial Crap*: It's just noise. I don't like it.

*The film Ratatouille*: I just hated it. The characters just got on my nerves. Everyone heaped praises on it, but I don't see the appeal. I think it's because I hated Linguini. He was an annoying little bastard. I wanted to know more about the other chefs, like the one who said he killed a man with his thumb. That's a far more interesting character.

*Any and all reality shows*: They suck donkey balls. The people who appear on them are vile, shallow, self-centered demons who should be locked away forever.

*Anime*: I don't get the appeal of anime. Most of them look alike, sound alike, and there never seems to be any deviation. I like Miyazaki a bit, and I do enjoy _DragonBall Z_, but everything else is such derivative garbage. 

There, I've said my piece.


----------



## Micara (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm probably not "alone" in them, but these are things I hate anyways.

*Weddings.* I hate weddings, I think they are pretentious. I think a lot of people get married just for the wedding. I was in my best friend's wedding in October, and she is the only person I would ever do that for. I'm probably never going to get married, but if I did, it would not be some big, expensive show. 

*People who talk on their cell phones all day long. *I just had to deal with this last week, and it annoyed me to the core. Put the damn thing away for 5 minutes.

*"Text Speak". *I am guilty of using OMG and IDK a lot, but for the most part, I stubbornly spell out my texts because I hate the stupid abbreviations. YKWIM? Also, I hate whennn peoplee addd a bunchhh offf extraneousss lettersss tooo theee endddd offff everythingggg forrrr noooo apparenttt reasonnn.

I hate when celebrities come on tv and ask me to either donate money, or tell me how to feel about world issues. Excuse me, you HAVE all the money, and you have a skewed view of the universe, so shut up and go make a movie, would ya? And quit complaining about the paparazzi. You sold your soul for millions of dollars. Shut up and smile.

*People who complain all the time.* Can't you find some kind of happiness? Like a chocolate chip cookie or something? Although, this post of mine is pretty complainy, so I should probably stop while I'm ahead, right?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 16, 2010)

_Avatar_ - yes, the effects were good, but a movie should have more than effects. The acting was awful, and the plot? _Dances with Wolves_ and _FernGully_ combined, I can watch them on DVD whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 16, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> *Anime*: I don't get the appeal of anime. Most of them look alike, sound alike, and there never seems to be any deviation. I like Miyazaki a bit, and I do enjoy _DragonBall Z_, but everything else is such derivative garbage.
> 
> There, I've said my piece.



waht

WAHT

I get that some people don't like anime.. but DBZ is usually one of the worst offenders.

A typical arc: Goku flexes his muscles and yells. Piccolo says something snarky. Villain of the month smirks and explodes. Supporting cast is scared. Goku yells some more and his hair turns yellow. The world blows up. Someone wishes it back with the super-ultra-shiny Millennium Item Dragon Balls. Rinse and repeat.

Have you seen Ghost in the Shell, Appleseed, Iria: Zeiram the Animation, or Armitage III? Now there's some good storytellin'. 

Psh, but then again I shouldn't expect you to have good taste in anime... you like *ketchup*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hee-Hee-Hee! .
> 
> I have seen Keys perform live and I do enjoy her physical presence on stage. You're right she is truly talented. It's just something about her current CD that fails me miserably this go around.



Yeah, Alicia has bad handlers. This is no surprise though. Her first hit single, falling in and out or whatever, was dull. I heard it on the radio and was mad as hell. Another cutsie voiced singer with a simple song cluttering up the airwaves. Then I saw her thugged up and posing in a tight sweatsuit and a Kangol hat and I was enraged. The music industry is so male dominated. These music moguls crank out the same formula over and over. Every time I hear some cuted up window model chirping along about being hung up on a man I think of all the not so marketable women out there that can belt out a piece of magic that will twist your insides and make you shoot your deadbeat boyfriend at point blank range. But the industry keeps giving us sugar water and we never hear them.

Then I heard Alicia perform in concert and was blown the fruk away. She is EVERY bit the diva and the producers devalue her by editing up the same fluff. When I hear another Alica song with a JayZ riff I just chalk that up to shitty management. Her videos focus more on her clothes and makeup than her piano playing which is superb. A crappy album comes as no surprise, she's making her money. It's in concert where Alicia is really set apart. I feel somewhat the same about Beyonce. She showed a glimmer of divadom when she sang The Star Spangled Banner at the Superbowl. That's it though, I wouldn't go to any of her concerts.


----------



## MattB (Mar 16, 2010)

Twilight- I know it's not really meant to be marketed to guys like me, age 30-40, but I don't remember the last time a movie irritated me so much. I kept yelling at the screen "BITE HER! BITE HER! YOU'RE A VAMPIRE, FOR GOD'S SAKES BITE HER!!" so much my SO threatened to turn it off. I had to stick it out until the end though, just so I could say I watched the whole thing when I tell other people how much I hated it...

MMA/UFC...whatever...I think it's safe to assume I'm in the main demographic for this thing, but I just can't stand it. So annoying, both the fans and athletes. I have no doubt that it's hard to do, and requires a lot of toughness, but I don't care. It may be real, but it's another WWF to me...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

Divals said:


> waht
> 
> WAHT
> 
> ...



It wasn't always like that. Before Frieza, Goku's hair wouldn't turn yellow. 

I like it for it's artistic design. I love Akira Toriyama's drawing style. It's lively and fun. A lot of anime is artistically dull and dreary. I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but that kind of stuff bothers me. Anyway, I've done my rant. *Bows gracefully and leaves*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> It wasn't always like that. Before Frieza, Goku's hair wouldn't turn yellow.
> 
> *I like it for it's artistic design. I love Akira Toriyama's drawing style. It's lively and fun. *A lot of anime is artistically dull and dreary. I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but that kind of stuff bothers me. Anyway, I've done my rant. *Bows gracefully and leaves*



Boooooo. You are DISQUALIFIED.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 16, 2010)

MattB said:


> Twilight- I know it's not really meant to be marketed to guys like me, age 30-40, but I don't remember the last time a movie irritated me so much. I kept yelling at the screen "BITE HER! BITE HER! YOU'RE A VAMPIRE, FOR GOD'S SAKES BITE HER!!" so much my SO threatened to turn it off. I had to stick it out until the end though, just so I could say I watched the whole thing when I tell other people how much I hated it...



I live with a Twilight fanatic. My sister. She's been raving about Twilight, the books and the films, since they came out. All I knew was the vamps sparkle and there was an emo teenage love story thrown in so I knew I'd hate it (vampires do not sparkle, Tinkerbell sparkles. Vampires do not befriend you, they attack you and chew your neck off). I finally watched it this past week and I had to turn it off and come back to it later. It was so awful. So unbearably awful. When he twinkled in the sunlight I just about died laughing when she was all "Wow, you're so beautiful." The acting was awful, the storyline is awful, the sparkly bullshit was awful. When they started playing baseball, I was like wtf?? What was the point of that scene?! I wanted so badly for any one of the vamps from 30 Days of Night to come in and show Edward how a vampire is supposed to act. I'd pay good money to see Bella shredded to bits and Edward's sparkly little heart broken. Now that would be a great movie.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 16, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> It wasn't always like that. Before Frieza, Goku's hair wouldn't turn yellow.
> 
> I like it for it's artistic design. I love Akira Toriyama's drawing style. It's lively and fun. A lot of anime is artistically dull and dreary. I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but that kind of stuff bothers me. Anyway, I've done my rant. *Bows gracefully and leaves*



Actually, I love Toriyama's drawing style as well. And a lot of anime does look the same, you're right. OK, I getcha now 

Have you read the manga? It tends to move a little quicker and has more of Toriyama's attention to detail. Also, the Dragon Ball (no Z) series is quite good.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I live with a Twilight fanatic. My sister. She's been raving about Twilight, the books and the films, since they came out. All I knew was the vamps sparkle and there was an emo teenage love story thrown in so I knew I'd hate it (vampires do not sparkle, Tinkerbell sparkles. Vampires do not befriend you, they attack you and chew your neck off). I finally watched it this past week and I had to turn it off and come back to it later. It was so awful. So unbearably awful. When he twinkled in the sunlight I just about died laughing when she was all "Wow, you're so beautiful." The acting was awful, the storyline is awful, the sparkly bullshit was awful. When they started playing baseball, I was like wtf?? What was the point of that scene?! I wanted so badly for any one of the vamps from 30 Days of Night to come in and show Edward how a vampire is supposed to act. I'd pay good money to see Bella shredded to bits and Edward's sparkly little heart broken. Now that would be a great movie.



Hey, I'd fork over my money too.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

Divals said:


> Actually, I love Toriyama's drawing style as well. And a lot of anime does look the same, you're right. OK, I getcha now
> 
> Have you read the manga? It tends to move a little quicker and has more of Toriyama's attention to detail. Also, the Dragon Ball (no Z) series is quite good.



I have read the manga, but not all of it. I've read through _DragonBall_, and a bit of Z, up until when they get to Namek. I've also read his other series _Dr. Slump_, and I liked that. 

_Dragonball_ is quite good. Brisk pace, with great, funny characters. Terrific dialogue and beautiful artwork. I consider it a classic. Now, one thing anime has over American animation is it is allowed to be more adult and mature. American companies are afraid to do that, but that's a rant for another day.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 16, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I have read the manga, but not all of it. I've read through _DragonBall_, and a bit of Z, up until when they get to Namek. I've also read his other series _Dr. Slump_, and I liked that.
> 
> _Dragonball_ is quite good. Brisk pace, with great, funny characters. Terrific dialogue and beautiful artwork. I consider it a classic. Now, one thing anime has over American animation is it is allowed to be more adult and mature. American companies are afraid to do that, but that's a rant for another day.



Have you tried his more recent stuff? One of them was in the first issues of Shonen Jump, I think it was called Sandland or something.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

Divals said:


> Have you tried his more recent stuff? One of them was in the first issues of Shonen Jump, I think it was called Sandland or something.



I haven't. I'll google it. I don't usually pick up _Shonen Jump_.

Another manga I like is Monkey Punch's _Lupin III_. It's cartoony and fun. I give it two thumbs up.


----------



## MattB (Mar 16, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I live with a Twilight fanatic. My sister. She's been raving about Twilight, the books and the films, since they came out. All I knew was the vamps sparkle and there was an emo teenage love story thrown in so I knew I'd hate it (*vampires do not sparkle*, *Tinkerbell sparkles. Vampires do not befriend you, they attack you and chew your neck off*). I finally watched it this past week and I had to turn it off and come back to it later. It was so awful. So unbearably awful. When he twinkled in the sunlight I just about died laughing when she was all "Wow, you're so beautiful." The acting was awful, the storyline is awful, the sparkly bullshit was awful. When they started playing baseball, I was like wtf?? What was the point of that scene?! I wanted so badly for any one of the vamps from 30 Days of Night to come in and show Edward how a vampire is supposed to act. I'd pay good money to see Bella shredded to bits and Edward's sparkly little heart broken. Now that would be a great movie.



YES! Exactly! It was just so...wimpy...


----------



## Micara (Mar 17, 2010)

MattB said:


> Twilight- I know it's not really meant to be marketed to guys like me, age 30-40, but I don't remember the last time a movie irritated me so much. I kept yelling at the screen "BITE HER! BITE HER! YOU'RE A VAMPIRE, FOR GOD'S SAKES BITE HER!!" so much my SO threatened to turn it off. I had to stick it out until the end though, just so I could say I watched the whole thing when I tell other people how much I hated it...





> Originally Posted by *DitzyBrunette *
> I live with a Twilight fanatic. My sister. She's been raving about Twilight, the books and the films, since they came out. All I knew was the vamps sparkle and there was an emo teenage love story thrown in so I knew I'd hate it (vampires do not sparkle, Tinkerbell sparkles. Vampires do not befriend you, they attack you and chew your neck off). I finally watched it this past week and I had to turn it off and come back to it later. It was so awful. So unbearably awful. When he twinkled in the sunlight I just about died laughing when she was all "Wow, you're so beautiful." The acting was awful, the storyline is awful, the sparkly bullshit was awful. When they started playing baseball, I was like wtf?? What was the point of that scene?! I wanted so badly for any one of the vamps from 30 Days of Night to come in and show Edward how a vampire is supposed to act. I'd pay good money to see Bella shredded to bits and Edward's sparkly little heart broken. Now that would be a great movie.



I would rather gouge out my own eyes than read or watch anything having to do with Twilight ever again. Whenever I see Rob Pattinson brooding at the camera, I just want to punch him in his pasty, overrated face. BLECCH.

I told my daughter (who loves Twilight) that if she ever acts as wimpy as Bella, I'm going to smack her upside the head and ship her off to a nunnery, where she won't be around boys until she grows some sense. It makes me sick that girls consider their twisted "relationship" an ideal. 

Also, I agree on Taylor Swift. She blows. Another overrated hack.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Mar 17, 2010)

Isn't this thread called "ALONE in your hate?"?
hahaha

Apparently twilight doesn't belong here. Add me to the list of haters.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 17, 2010)

RACCOONS.

They are not cute.

*shudder*


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 17, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> RACCOONS.
> 
> They are not cute.
> 
> *shudder*



A raccoon killed one of my cats


----------



## frankman (Mar 17, 2010)

Animal Cops, and all the other Houston SPCA type programs National Geographic spews out. The fact that they show how they save the animals doesn't really bother me, but the people who do are annoying pricks who use the same language in front of a camera as Eddy Murphy's black people in court skit from raw. I'm watching National Geographic damnit, show me some sharks or mountains, top 10 poisonous goats, ANYTHING else than deputy Dewey trying to pronounce the word "emaciated".


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I live with a Twilight fanatic. My sister. She's been raving about Twilight, the books and the films, since they came out. All I knew was the vamps sparkle and there was an emo teenage love story thrown in so I knew I'd hate it (vampires do not sparkle, Tinkerbell sparkles. Vampires do not befriend you, they attack you and chew your neck off). I finally watched it this past week and I had to turn it off and come back to it later. It was so awful. So unbearably awful. When he twinkled in the sunlight I just about died laughing when she was all "Wow, you're so beautiful." The acting was awful, the storyline is awful, the sparkly bullshit was awful. When they started playing baseball, I was like wtf?? What was the point of that scene?! *I wanted so badly for any one of the vamps from 30 Days of Night to come in and show Edward how a vampire is supposed to act. I'd pay good money to see Bella shredded to bits and Edward's sparkly little heart broken. Now that would be a great movie*.



Add my money to the pile!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Mar 17, 2010)

Not sure if anyone said this or not...but the word "stimulus" drives me nuts

Using this word in your ad campaigns is not going to sell any more of your crap.


----------



## MattB (Mar 17, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> Not sure if anyone said this or not...but the word "stimulus" drives me nuts
> 
> Using this word in your ad campaigns is not going to sell any more of your crap.



I didn't say it in this thread, but I remember mentioning it on another thread about overused "buzzwords"...


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 17, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Boooooo. You are DISQUALIFIED.



Agreed - the only worthwhile things Toriyama's art style have ever been attached to are Chrono Trigger and the Dragon Quest games (specifically VIII). Other than that, he's passable at best.

Mind you, I am not that much of a fan of Anime... not at all, actually (mostly because the storytelling is, by and large, terrible and cliched - subtracting from that statement, of course, Myazaki and Ghost in the Shell)


----------



## Laura2008 (Mar 17, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Ed Hardy...ANYTHING.
> 
> People who refer to pop as...soda. I DON'T CARE if you Grandma filled your bottle with it, spiked with whiskey, and told you to drink your soooooda, just to get your crying ass to sleep when you were 17. It is called POP. * SCREAM!!!!! *



LOL yes I agree! I think it's a midwest thing because anywhere else I've gone they call it soda and look at you like your nuts if you call it pop. A few people have asked me if I was Canadian. I'm 25 minutes from Canada so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 17, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> RACCOONS.
> 
> They are not cute.
> 
> *shudder*





Divals said:


> A raccoon killed one of my cats



Oh wow, are raccoons aggro little creatures? 

Sorry about your wee cat Divals.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh wow, are raccoons aggro little creatures?
> 
> Sorry about your wee cat Divals.



Yes, raccoons are quite "aggro". Think Salt Water Croc with a bad attitude and a penchant for suburban trash. They are generally the size of a large housecat, but I've seen them approaching the size of a Cocker Spaniel. I've had run-ins with them while they're raiding my trash, and they won't even back down to a human smacking them with a broom. Plus, there's the festive Rabies factor to throw in for shits and giggles. Best to keep the trash sealed up and avoid the nasty creatures altogether.

Sorry too about your wee kitteh, Divals.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 17, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> They are generally the size of a large housecat, but I've seen them approaching the size of a Cocker Spaniel.



Apparently you Chicagoans have managed to breed miniature raccoons! Out here in God's Country, they get to be about the size of a three-year-old child.  And strong? Once, when there were squirrels nesting in our attic () I returned home to find a boar coon on the roof ripping off shingles (which I can't do without some kind of lever) as he tried to capture a squirrel dinner.

Say! Maybe Australia could import raccoons to get rid of the cane toads!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 17, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Apparently you Chicagoans have managed to breed miniature raccoons! Out here in God's Country, they get to be about the size of a three-year-old child. And strong? Once, when there were squirrels nesting in our attic () I returned home to find a boar coon on the roof ripping off shingles (which I can't do without some kind of lever) as he tried to capture a squirrel dinner.
> 
> *Say! Maybe Australia could import raccoons to get rid of the cane toads! *



Ah, maybe not....the cane toads are not that bad lol!


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ah, maybe not....the cane toads are not that bad lol!



You Aussies have enough deadly wildlife without importing more annoying creatures, speaking of which, while raccoons are clever and aggro, at least they don't smell as bad as skunks. 

I will add skunks to my hate list, although I'm sure I'm not alone in this hate.


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 18, 2010)

Taylor Swift.... O.M.G. *RAGE* Seriously... everything about her makes me want to scream.

Peanut Butter. Gross.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 18, 2010)

It's kinda of hard for me to really comment on Alice in Wonderland. I thought it was awesome but I'm not sure if that's because the movie was actually good or because I had just smoked a bowl and was watching it in 3D eating peanut butter bars out of my friends purse. Tough call. That said, everything Tim Burton touches is basically gold so. 

Things I hate that everyone else loves.. SUVs. They're ugly, overpriced gas guzzlers that I can't see around ever.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 18, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> It's kinda of hard for me to really comment on Alice in Wonderland. I thought it was awesome but I'm not sure if that's because the movie was actually good or because I had just smoked a bowl and was watching it in 3D eating peanut butter bars out of my friends purse



I'm going to say that you were high and tweaking on sugar. I'm in the pro-Burton camp, and I hated "Alice" (with the exception of the totally tweaked out March Hare-not the rabbit, the jitterbugging, tea drinking, cup throwing hare).


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 18, 2010)

You might be right. I think I need to see the original again to make an accurate judgement. I barely remember it. I really did enjoy this one though.. the white queen kind of bothered me with her excessive hand movements. I know that's a weird thing to complain about but it was just hard to take her character seriously because she was like waving everywhere. I was also hoping it'd be a little more weird.. Tim Burton usually delivers pretty well on the weirdness level and I mean, with this story already being so strange I had rather high expectations for weirdness.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG. I could lose my license for saying this, but here goes. My first time admitting this to anyone....

I don't see what the fuss is about Billy Holiday. She's not a good singer, her delivery isn't moving at all. I can't think of a single thing of hers that makes me want to revere her in any way. All the jazz hoi poloi worship her but I sincerely don't see it and never did. The emperor has no clothes.

Ok I said it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 18, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG. I could lose my license for saying this, but here goes. My first time admitting this to anyone....
> 
> I don't see what the fuss is about Billy Holiday. She's not a good singer, her delivery isn't moving at all. I can't think of a single thing of hers that makes me want to revere her in any way. All the jazz hoi poloi worship her but I sincerely don't see it and never did. The emperor has no clothes.
> 
> Ok I said it.



Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! Lilly stands right behind OWA turning in her Black card.


----------



## frankman (Mar 20, 2010)

I really hate Beyonce. She's really pretty, but every time she opens her mouth to speak or sing, I want to throw rocks at her.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 20, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG. I could lose my license for saying this, but here goes. My first time admitting this to anyone....
> 
> I don't see what the fuss is about Billy Holiday. She's not a good singer, her delivery isn't moving at all. I can't think of a single thing of hers that makes me want to revere her in any way. All the jazz hoi poloi worship her but I sincerely don't see it and never did. The emperor has no clothes.
> 
> Ok I said it.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! Lilly stands right behind OWA turning in her Black card.





frankman said:


> I really hate Beyonce. She's really pretty, but every time she opens her mouth to speak or sing, I want to throw rocks at her.



I'll be taking your black cards now.


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'd pay good money to see Bella shredded to bits and Edward's sparkly little heart broken. Now that would be a great movie.



I'd pay $10.50 to see that! Can we do it in 3D? How about Imax?


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 20, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> That said, everything Tim Burton touches is basically gold so.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 20, 2010)

hahah, you're definitely not the only one! I love his stuff.. although I'm not a hot-topic loving preteen (anymore at least!) I think TB is either a love or hate thing for most people.


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 20, 2010)

not to mention:
A) He completely ruined Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
B) I can't wait to completely and totally scare the living daylights out of my best friend with his new rendition of Frankenweenie coming out
C) Not only has his brand completely ruined Hot Topic, but Hot Topic in general has been ruined. I went there the other day to be greeted by the worlds "preppiest" chick. My brain was frazzled.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 20, 2010)

My life goal when I was 14 was to work at Hot Topic.. I'm just really, really glad I'm not in the phase anymore. hahaha. I should find some pictures of me goth and post them here.. they're hilarious.


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've got my hilarious goth pics myself. And you have no idea how many hot topic applications I filled out... jeez I should have probably been doing my homework instead!


----------



## frankman (Mar 21, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I'll be taking your black cards now.



Wow, I didn't even know I had a black card. Does everyone have one, or do you have to be, you know, black?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 21, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> I've got my hilarious goth pics myself. And you have no idea how many hot topic applications I filled out... jeez I should have probably been doing my homework instead!



hahah.. yeah I filled out at least a dozen myself.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 21, 2010)

frankman said:


> Wow, I didn't even know I had a black card. Does everyone have one, or do you have to be, you know, black?



Actually, it was more in of a precaution. That way, if you ever take someone's black card in the future, it's automatically mine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 21, 2010)

I wasn't that impressed with the Nightmare before Xmas myself either.

That being said, I love Coraline. 

I also think Meg Ryan sucks.


----------



## Red (Mar 21, 2010)

frankman said:


> Let's get hitched and not watch Lost together.
> 
> (not quite convinced yet? Check this out: I don't look like Brad Pitt at all, I wouldn't even let you near my MTG cards, and I don't know a singe use for cardamom pods.)
> 
> You had me at toss bag...



As long as you're not a Battlestar fan, then it's a done deal...


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2010)

Red said:


> As long as you're not a Battlestar fan, then it's a done deal...



And to think that I used to have a crush on you.

</3


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 21, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> thatgirl08 said:
> 
> 
> > That said, everything Tim Burton touches is basically gold so.
> ...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2010)

I hate to hate
the hate that 
created hatred 
with an ever so 
hating demeanor.

hatingly yours, 



some confused hater 

.. err ... 

non-hater


----------



## frankman (Mar 21, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Actually, it was more in of a precaution. That way, if you ever take someone's black card in the future, it's automatically mine.



How? By bleaching the poor sod? Precautionary black cards are so confusing. Like how many kudos can be traded for one black card? Do black cards tap for mana? Do I pass go?

Questions, questions.


----------



## Red (Mar 21, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> And to think that I used to have a crush on you.
> 
> </3



What can I say, I'm a Battlestar widow 

I should say at this point that I haven't actually ever watched it, so it's totally unreasonable for me to HATE it. I just refuse to watch it as I don't have any room left in my brain for a new series and I'm sceptical of all the frakking hype!


----------



## Paquito (Mar 21, 2010)

frankman said:


> How? By bleaching the poor sod? Precautionary black cards are so confusing. Like how many kudos can be traded for one black card? Do black cards tap for mana? Do I pass go?
> 
> Questions, questions.



Yes..........


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2010)

Red said:


> I just refuse to watch it as I don't have any room left in my brain for a new series and I'm sceptical of all the frakking hype!



Having seen the finale just now, I can honestly say that aside from a few episodes that are, at best, mediocre (also known as the first half of Season Four), the series is by far one of the _best _that I've ever seen. I can't say for certain that it will live up to all the hype you may have heard, but I do firmly believe that it's earned it.


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 21, 2010)

I think Battlestar Galactaca is boring.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 21, 2010)

It's a good thing we all love/hate different things or the world would be a very boring place.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 22, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> And to think that I used to have a crush on you.
> 
> </3



seriouslyyyyyyyy


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hate...

Britney Spears. I pitied her for half a second when she was a crazy drug addicted kid losing mess but I'm over that now. 

When television networks edit out the bad words in movies with other words. It was better when they just bleeped it out.

Bella Swan from Twilight. I actually enjoyed the series and liked every other characters but her. As a lead character in a book she I found her to be overly whiney and wimpy and pathetic. I wanted her to die when she jumped off that cliff. I know it wouldn't have been much of a series if she had bought the big one but by that point I was rooting for the bad vamp to suck her dry just so I didn't have to read about her obsessive, depressing love of Edward any more.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Mar 22, 2010)

The list is altogether too long, most of it's already been stated by others, and would probably get me accused of hating popular culture just because it's popular. So I'll say "humanity" and leave it at that.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 22, 2010)

i hate it when im on my local freecycle/craigslist and see people who post asking for crazy stuff like a big screen tv or a 2003+ car or something silly along those line. it drives me crazy i dunno why maybe im just over reacting but i think its crap on their part.


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy (Mar 22, 2010)

frankman said:


> I really hate Beyonce. She's really pretty, but every time she opens her mouth to speak or sing, I want to throw rocks at her.



haha i was just telling a friend the other day about how i really dont like her.


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 22, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> msbard90 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely not alone - that's why I started this thread in the first place, because not only do I not get the Tim Burton love, but I actually think he's one of the worst film makers to ever pick up a camera. Seriously. I would rather eat glass than watch a Michael Bay film, and he's an artist compared to Tim's oh-so-fake tortured-emo-kid-sitting-in-a-corner-plotting-to-kill-everyone-who-looks-at-him-funny schtick. that, and he's single-handedly ruining any respect I had for Johnny Depp.
> ...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 22, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Edens_heel said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have to say he is my biggest pet peeve. Along with all of his die hard followers.
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 22, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> I'd defend Burton out of respect for Ed Wood and a couple others, but then there's this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hndkao1rdV8
> 
> ...



That's a prime example of _WHAT IS THIS I DONT EVEN_


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm also agreeing with the dislike for Beyonce. In Obsessed (a movie) her accent and voice was so distracting. I can't stand how every single song she sings is basically the same exact song with different music. All her dances are the same. Blah, I just can't stand her.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> That's a prime example of _WHAT IS THIS I DONT EVEN_



Dude that's why I loved it.. like WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON OMG THIS IS 3D PEANUT BUTTER BROWNIESSS


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 23, 2010)

I hate Rachael Ray... Just hearing her voice is enough to drive me up the wall!

30 Minute Meals?! No thanks! I'll just microwave some Easy Mac and have dinner in less than 4 minutes. 

$40 a Day?! It's called the dollar menu at any fast food restaurant!

She can take her shows and shove it...

[Stepping off my soapbox now]


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 23, 2010)

POTUS,FLOTUS,SCOTUS,VPOTUS .......and on and on and on. Ok when I grew up I don't remember anyone ever using these. kinda like I never heard of El Nino,Peanut allergies (well maybe one kid,but never enough to ban damn peanut butter from school) I digress. Yes I am sick of the new political acronyms and if I hear Shep say POTUS one more time I am gonna punch a Hobo (You can still do that in Texas right?)


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 23, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Definitely agree on the LOTR books, but I did love the films.



*6 Lord of the Rings Movie Characters Who Totally Dropped the Ball
*
http://www.cracked.com/article/237_6-lord-rings-characters-who-totally-dropped-ball/

Well I figured since you liked the movies


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 23, 2010)

russianrobot said:


> *6 Lord of the Rings Movie Characters Who Totally Dropped the Ball
> *
> http://www.cracked.com/article/237_6-lord-rings-characters-who-totally-dropped-ball/
> 
> Well I figured since you liked the movies



All valid, but still, WAY better than the books. I loathed the lack of characterization and personality in place of an offensive excess of material and environmental detail - very much the opposite of what I look for in a good piece of fiction. The -only- thing I think the books did better was the moment when Frodo slipped on the ring in Mount Doom, at the very end. In the movie, the great eye and the ring wraiths turn tail and book it for the mountain, but in the novels, you get the sense than the entire war suddenly shifts in that direction - even the clouds suddenly race to the mountain. Other than that one moment, the movies were, for me, vastly superior (probably doesn't help that I hated Tom Bombadil and the Scouring of the Shire... will never understand why people bitched about those being left out - that was a fantastic decision!)


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 23, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I hate Rachael Ray... Just hearing her voice is enough to drive me up the wall!
> 
> 30 Minute Meals?! No thanks! I'll just microwave some Easy Mac and have dinner in less than 4 minutes.
> 
> ...



The thing I hate the most about rachael ray is how she tucks her shirts in her high waisted mommy jeans. If I had a body like that, I would be wearing things other than that!


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 23, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> (probably doesn't help that I hated Tom Bombadil and the Scouring of the Shire... will never understand why people bitched about those being left out - that was a fantastic decision!)



I agree with you wholeheartedly! Tom Bombadil was the annoying Hippie neighbor who lived next to my Aunt in Berkeley or at least thats who he reminded me of.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 23, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I hate Rachael Ray... Just hearing her voice is enough to drive me up the wall!
> 
> 30 Minute Meals?! No thanks! I'll just microwave some Easy Mac and have dinner in less than 4 minutes.
> 
> ...



I hate Rachael Ray too and for some reason both my mom and cousin are obsessed with her and own all her books and watch her shows and everything and it just makes me want to die. Okay honestly, $40 a day.. even without fast food I could do that. It's not hard at all. And I love her 30 minute meals.. yeah I guess maybe they'd be 30 minute meals for me too if I had someone to wash all my veggies and put them in bowls around my cutting board and measured out all my spices and such so all I had to do was dump them in a bowl. Like, give me a break.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 23, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hate Rachael Ray too and for some reason both my mom and cousin are obsessed with her and own all her books and watch her shows and everything and it just makes me want to die. Okay honestly, $40 a day.. even without fast food I could do that. It's not hard at all.



Fast food is expensive! I live on something like $4 a day. Noodles and rice for the win.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 23, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> I'd defend Burton out of respect for Ed Wood and a couple others, but then there's this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hndkao1rdV8
> 
> ...



but he's wearing a kilt SO ITS OK!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 23, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> The thing I hate the most about rachael ray is how she tucks her shirts in her high waisted mommy jeans. If I had a body like that, I would be wearing things other than that!



Exactly! Girlfriend needs a new stylist


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 23, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hate Rachael Ray too and for some reason both my mom and cousin are obsessed with her and own all her books and watch her shows and everything and it just makes me want to die. Okay honestly, $40 a day.. even without fast food I could do that. It's not hard at all. And I love her 30 minute meals.. yeah I guess maybe they'd be 30 minute meals for me too if I had someone to wash all my veggies and put them in bowls around my cutting board and measured out all my spices and such so all I had to do was dump them in a bowl. Like, give me a break.



haha Glad to see I'm really not the only one who loathes her! Love your comments because it's so true


----------



## Preston (Mar 23, 2010)

Bobby Flay

Tofu

Halle Berry

Tim Burton

Johnny Depp 

James Cameron

And above all...

HUGH JACKMAN!


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 12, 2010)

I absolutely CANNOT stand The Beach Boys!! I hate their voices, the sound... I hate that early 60's surfer music period!! It sucks!!! Make it go away!!:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

I hate ice cream. With a passion.

And watching people guzzling milk nauseates me.

I hate when I say 'no peppers, please. I'm allergic' and they're served anyway with an, 'Oh..I didn't know you meant bell peppers.'

When people ridicule fat people in my presence and when I get medieval on their ass say, '....but you're DIFFERENT.'

I hate when people deliberately break up heated debate by hurling personal insults.

And Westboro Baptist Church.

That is all. For now.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I hate ice cream. With a passion.
> And watching people guzzling milk nauseates me.
> I hate when I say 'no peppers, please. I'm allergic' and they're served anyway with an, 'Oh..I didn't know you meant bell peppers.'
> When people ridicule fat people in my presence and when I get medieval on their ass say, '....but you're DIFFERENT.'
> ...



The thread is about being "Alone in your Hate?" but I'm pretty sure you're far from alone in most of those. Especially WBC...they have very few friends out there. But the ice cream one? You're definitely alone in that!


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 12, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I hate Rachael Ray... Just hearing her voice is enough to drive me up the wall!
> 
> 30 Minute Meals?! No thanks! I'll just microwave some Easy Mac and have dinner in less than 4 minutes.
> 
> ...



Oh I am with you... and the whole EVOO, delish and other stupid words and terms she uses... she never even takes a breath while talking. I have muted her before if I liked the food she was making.


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 13, 2010)

I love hockey. But sometimes the game is captive of kind of political correctness. Hockey PC is embodied in Don Cherry, the former minor-league player, coach of the Bruins, and now the host of Hockey Night in Canada's "Coach's Corner". Cherry's segments are a couple of minutes of pugnacious shouting worthy of WWE, sentimental, and seeming to prefer hard-working mediocrity over true displays of skill. Cherry was a mediocre player who led a series of lunch-bucket teams. Cherry is much loved in Canada, admittedly a sentimental guy who says all the right things about supporting our troops, how to play hockey, and so, he's a strange cross between Mother Theresa and Chris Berman (except he's much LOUDER than Berman...but come to think of it i LOVE Berman, an astute analyst). Imagine a colour commentator whose shouted opinions are sacred, no matter how harebrained or inappropriate. 

I really detest cheap shots. The game has rules that sometimes aren't called. At playoff time, referees sometimes become complete cowards, calling the game differently in different arenas. Complicating things is the political correctness of those who, like Cherry, think the referees should "let them play". Is a game ruined when a penalty is called? perhaps its flow is interrupted. But if a penalty is NOT called when an infraction has occured, the game veers in the direction of hooliganism. When the referee is under pressure to make the game entertaining --aka letting them play-- you have a distortion of the game. Congratulations Mr Cherry, you win. Talent is ground down in the interest of stoic mediocrity. I love a good clean open-ice bodycheck. I hate cross-checking which is the lazy man's way of playing defense. Watch in front of the net, when defensemen clear players out with cross-checks, and see if they get away with it. The commentators are also captive of this bullshit macho political correctness, where it's seen as cowardice to actually play the game by the rules.

I have no objection to the rough play that is within the rules, in fact you need that, right? I LOVE the NFL, a sports league where referees have been empowered to call games without fear, even in key playoff matchups. The wonderful thing about the NFL is the way violence is channeled carefully by good rules and careful referees, assisted by replay booths. The NBA by and large is pretty good as well. In comparison, the NHL is like roller derby. While the NHL has improved over the past few years it is still a long way from being fair. Maybe the game is simply too fast to call correctly; but in any period of time you will see infractions slip by, either that weren't seen or were ignored. 

I don't mean that I hate the NHL, but i hate what hockey sometimes becomes. At the Olympics we saw some amazing hockey, and so maybe my expectations are too high. Still, the series last year between Washington & Pittsburgh was astonishingly clean, as was the final between Pittsburgh & Detroit: "clean" as in, violent but within the rules. And so, as the playoff season begins I am bracing myself, hoping for the best (entertaining hockey) but fearing the worst (that bad ref-ing will distort the outcome).


----------



## pdgujer148 (Apr 14, 2010)

Am I alone in being severely disappointed that Hyde Park has single-handedly become Troll City?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 14, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I absolutely CANNOT stand The Beach Boys!! I hate their voices, the sound... I hate that early 60's surfer music period!! It sucks!!! Make it go away!!:doh:



You don't like Crocodile Rock? Come on, that's good stuff!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 14, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> You don't like Crocodile Rock? Come on, that's good stuff!



*O.M.G! *

Ditzy, if I have not seen anything so unintentionally horrible and yet equally hilarious since Leonard Nimoy's _Legend of Bilbo Baggins_.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 15, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *O.M.G! *
> 
> Ditzy, if I have not seen anything so unintentionally horrible and yet equally hilarious since Leonard Nimoy's _Legend of Bilbo Baggins_.



LOL! Crocodile Rock is one of those things that is hard to truly hate. It's campy cheesy harmless fun


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 15, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> Am I alone in being severely disappointed that Hyde Park has single-handedly become Troll City?



No, but I think you're alone in finding that surprising.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

I despise Hollywood for letting Micheal Bay keep making movies!


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 15, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> You don't like Crocodile Rock? Come on, that's good stuff!




Only Elton John's version!!! I like that song... especially the "laaaaaaa lalalala laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..." hahahaha


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 18, 2010)

Tina Fey.... never liked her even when she was on SNL... can you say cold fish...ugh


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't particularly like Tina Fey either.

I also hate almonds...and marmalade. And Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Tau (Apr 18, 2010)

TV/movie sex scenes. So, so cringeworthy and lame - xcept True Blood! those rock


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Cameron Diaz and Leo Decaprio. People say they're unbelievably attractive--I don't see it. Am I blind? I'm not knocking their talent but beautiful? REALLY????
It's as irritating as a hair across the ass.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 18, 2010)

Tau said:


> TV/movie sex scenes. So, so cringeworthy and lame - xcept True Blood! those rock



Tau, I was raised with a Mom who would always make some comment or gasp growing up if there was one in a movie and to this day, I can't even watch them without feeling uncomfortable if another person is there (even my sisters!!)


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 18, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> No, but I think you're alone in finding that surprising.



Agreed. Gave up on that shit when I realized that I'd be perfectly okay to learn that half of its members had lost the ability to speak, type, or function from the eyelids down.

That, and one certain member's fucking racist, dipshit political cartoons.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 18, 2010)

Tau said:


> TV/movie sex scenes. So, so cringeworthy and lame - xcept True Blood! those rock



Still think the season 3 finale of BTVS had the best TV sex scene, even though there was no sex in it - just copious blood drinking and broken furniture!

Also, the BSG sex scenes aren't that cringe-worthy, especially when a cylon's spine starts glowing red.

But the best TV sex scenes has to belong to Weeds, specifically anything with Andy involved - hilarity will always ensue.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Cameron Diaz and Leo Decaprio. People say they're unbelievably attractive--I don't see it. Am I blind? I'm not knocking their talent but beautiful? REALLY????
> It's as irritating as a hair across the ass.



I could see Leo having something going for him, especially as he gets older and a little more world-wise in his appearance, but Cameron will forever be a mystery to me. Not only is she horrid to look at, but I WILL go so far as to shit on her talent as well - never made a decent flick in her life.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 18, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> I don't particularly like Tina Fey either.
> 
> I also hate almonds...and marmalade. And Ricky Gervais.



With you on the marmalade, but the other hatreds mystify me. Unless almonds will kill you if you eat them or something. Then, maybe, I could understand that hatred. But I could totally polish off a container of those in one sitting.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I despise Hollywood for letting Micheal Bay keep making movies!



Michael Bay does suck, but I would still rather watch one of his films than a film by either of the three worst directors in Hollywood: Tim Burton, Paul W.S. Anderson, and Uwe Boll. At least Bay films can, on occasion, have brief moments of coolness to them (filtered sparsely among moronic scripts and ADD editing). Mostly, I still sort of give Bay a pass for The Rock - his only competent film.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2010)

I can't believe there are people that hate ice cream.


Unreal.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 26, 2010)

I hate that I had to google Lindsay Vonn in order to hate her. I had no idea who the hell she was.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 26, 2010)

Jelly Beans :doh:


----------



## supersizebbw (Apr 26, 2010)

- AVATAR! - Just didn't see what all the fuss was about. In particular i was grossed out by the part where they would join themselves to the animals with their hair/tentacles...kinda made my skin crawl.

- Ben and jerry's "phish food" flavour - i love chocolate icecream, i love marshmallows and i love caramel...but together they make me sick!

- Cosmo Kramer - nuff said.


----------



## Proner (Apr 30, 2010)

People who yawn in front of me without putting the end in front of they mouth... 
Everytime it happens I'm like "Ok I saw what the inside of your mouth look like... What's the next step? Putting my tongue in to feel how your mouth look like?!"


----------



## balletguy (Apr 30, 2010)

Eventhought I have never seen Jersey Shore I am sure I hate it
Not a fan of Harry Potter
The Yankees and the Mets


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 30, 2010)

Proner said:


> People who yawn in front of me without putting the end in front of they mouth...
> Everytime it happens I'm like "Ok I saw what the inside of your mouth look like... What's the next step? Putting my tongue in to feel how your mouth look like?!"


Note to self: Yawn loudly in front of Proner and take him up on his offer.


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 30, 2010)

The film "The Fifth Element" starring Bruce Willis & Milla Jovovich. A lot of my friends who are also into sci-fi absolutely LOVE this film. I would liken it to the equivalent of a cinematic suppository. Ugh.

Oh and Julia Roberts, too. Can't stand her. Just found out People Magazine named her 2010's Most Beautiful Person. Why???????


----------



## Micara (Apr 30, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Oh and Julia Roberts, too. Can't stand her. Just found out People Magazine named her 2010's Most Beautiful Person. Why???????



I SO agree with this. I can't stand her, and I think that she is majorly overrated. Has she even done anything this year?


----------



## balletguy (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh and Julia Roberts, too. Can't stand her. Just found out People Magazine named her 2010's Most Beautiful Person. Why???????[/QUOTE]



Agreed she is not a good actress and she is not one of the most beautifull people


----------



## Linda (Apr 30, 2010)

I hate people who feel they have to constantly test you. If you don't think I am genuine why do you even bother? Makes me very tired.

I also hate this one particular bumble bee who seems to be stalking me. He hovers outside my door every single day. My neighbors on the other hand love the bumble bee because it means I run around in circles, screaming and waving my arms from side to side. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Oh and Julia Roberts, too. Can't stand her. Just found out People Magazine named her 2010's Most Beautiful Person. Why???????





Agreed she is not a good actress and she is not one of the most beautifull people[/QUOTE]
OMG Agreed 100%--like Cameron Diaz-WTF???


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 30, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> The film "The Fifth Element" starring Bruce Willis & Milla Jovovich. A lot of my friends who are also into sci-fi absolutely LOVE this film. I would liken it to the equivalent of a cinematic suppository. Ugh.



b-b-but GARY IS IN IT!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> b-b-but GARY IS IN IT!!!!


ha ha I confess that I love that movie--guilty pleasure!


----------



## Allie Cat (May 1, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> The film "The Fifth Element" starring Bruce Willis & Milla Jovovich. A lot of my friends who are also into sci-fi absolutely LOVE this film. I would liken it to the equivalent of a cinematic suppository. Ugh.



How dare you hate one of the best sci-fi movies ever made??? >.<


----------



## CastingPearls (May 1, 2010)

Divals said:


> How dare you hate one of the best sci-fi movies ever made??? >.<


I wanted to give you Fifth Element rep but I'm fresh out.


----------



## Lamia (May 1, 2010)

The Godfather movies

Coffee

Soap Operas

Anime 

80s hair metal

50s novelty songs

Improv Jazz makes me want to stab people

Woody Allen

Reality TV

History Channel (seriously please speculate more about the end of the world and Ancient Aliens and ghosts and other Bullshit)

Discovery Channel (please Discover something other than ghosts, monsters, aliens etc.)

Desperate Housewives (You're all whiny, self-involved twats that make women look petty and manipulative DIAF)


----------



## Edens_heel (May 1, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> The film "The Fifth Element" starring Bruce Willis & Milla Jovovich. A lot of my friends who are also into sci-fi absolutely LOVE this film. I would liken it to the equivalent of a cinematic suppository. Ugh.



A-fucking-greed. One of the worst films ever made, and the one true black mark on Gary Oldman's resume (I equate it to David Fincher and Alien 3 - one horrid fuck-up that can be forgiven). I know so many people who went ape-shit for the Fifth element, but every time I see it it gets worse, and worse, and worse. There's a part of me that has always felt the people who love that film must really loathe sci-fi, because that film is just the worst representation of the genre.


----------



## Lamia (May 1, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> A-fucking-greed. One of the worst films ever made, and the one true black mark on Gary Oldman's resume (I equate it to David Fincher and Alien 3 - one horrid fuck-up that can be forgiven). I know so many people who went ape-shit for the Fifth element, but every time I see it it gets worse, and worse, and worse. There's a part of me that has always felt the people who love that film must really loathe sci-fi, because that film is just the worst representation of the genre.



lol I kept a 3 page online argument I had with a guy about this movie. I HATED it! I thought it would have been far more interesting had the blue opera singer been the perfect being. I think I read somewhere that he wrote it as a teen and you can tell it's very immature. I am sorry but the idea that the survival of the earth hinged on her love for Bruce Willis's character made me want to hurl. She was a babbling acrobat covered in duct tape.


----------



## GTAFA (May 1, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> A-fucking-greed. One of the worst films ever made, and the one true black mark on Gary Oldman's resume (I equate it to David Fincher and Alien 3 - one horrid fuck-up that can be forgiven). I know so many people who went ape-shit for the Fifth element, but every time I see it it gets worse, and worse, and worse. There's a part of me that has always felt the people who love that film must really loathe sci-fi, because that film is just the worst representation of the genre.



I don't understand. While i may be prejudiced (being one of those people who likes the film), why would you say Oldman's work in the film is bad? he creates a really creepy characterization that blows everybody else off the screen (not much of a challenge most times). However much you loathe the film his work is good by any measure.

Also, what do you mean "every time I see it it gets worse"...? if you don't like the film why would there even be a second time? That's like eating shit, and attempting to find another batch that tastes better. After a certain point wouldn't you get the message?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 1, 2010)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that I don't think the objection was with Oldman's performance but the fact that he agreed to appear in it.
Still love the film- (one reason being that I love cheesy futuristic films) and I agree on the blue operatic singer (not enough of her) and the apt description of Leeloo being an acrobat in duct tape (btw--the costume is typical of Gaultier's work.) 
I do disagree on one thing however. I don't think the idea was that she had to love Willis's character but that she had to believe love existed and experiencing it was the catalyst. 
And come on-Chris Tucker was hysterically hysterical.


----------



## Proner (May 1, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Note to self: Yawn loudly in front of Proner and take him up on his offer.



Hahaha!
I don't offer this loudly, just say it in my mind and give devil stare


----------



## msbard90 (May 1, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Jelly Beans :doh:



You, my dear, are not alone in your hate.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that I don't think the objection was with Oldman's performance but the fact that he agreed to appear in it.
> Still love the film- (one reason being that I love cheesy futuristic films) and I agree on the blue operatic singer (not enough of her) and the apt description of Leeloo being an acrobat in duct tape (btw--the costume is typical of Gaultier's work.)
> I do disagree on one thing however. I don't think the idea was that she had to love Willis's character but that she had to believe love existed and experiencing it was the catalyst.
> And come on-Chris Tucker was hysterically hysterical.



Chris Tucker was hysterical? Are you serious? I wanted him to die horribly every second he was on the screen. There is no redeeming quality to Chris Tucker on any level, in any film he's ever been in. Horrible, horrible actor and viciously unfunny as a comedian.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 1, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> I don't understand. While i may be prejudiced (being one of those people who likes the film), why would you say Oldman's work in the film is bad? he creates a really creepy characterization that blows everybody else off the screen (not much of a challenge most times). However much you loathe the film his work is good by any measure.
> 
> Also, what do you mean "every time I see it it gets worse"...? if you don't like the film why would there even be a second time? That's like eating shit, and attempting to find another batch that tastes better. After a certain point wouldn't you get the message?



I LOVE Gary Oldman, but I honestly thought he did a shit job at a shit character. Yes, I would have expected him to take one look at the script and wipe his ass with it rather than appear in the film, but even still I really think he phoned that shit in with as little effort as possible. I didn't think he blew anyone else away in the film - they were all equally horrid. The only, ONLY character that was interesting on any level was the opera singer. That's it. So I respectfully disagree - his work was shit in the film, and I'd say it was easily the worst of his career.

I've seen it again because of friends who have loved it - if you're hanging out with a group of people and they wanted to watch it above your objection, would you just get up in a huff and walk out? I mean, it's just a film - I'll sit through (almost) anything if friends dig it (I say almost because I'll never again sit through a Tim Burton film or anything with Sarah Jessica Parker in it - fuck them both. And Cameron Diaz for good measure.). And because so many friends have loved it - not liked, loved - I've given it several chances, in the hopes (as a former film student) that I'd find something redeeming in it. Nope. Nothing. Would I sit through it again? No, I have in fact learned my lesson. But I did give it several shots and would rather be reemed through the ass with a forklift than sit through it again.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 1, 2010)

And for the record, I love, love, LOVE Gary Oldman. So don't think I'm railing on him for that. I just truly see The Fifth Element as the film he chose to do while suffering from a polonged aneurism which restricted his ability to see shit for what it was.


----------



## GTAFA (May 1, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> And for the record, I love, love, LOVE Gary Oldman. So don't think I'm railing on him for that. I just truly see The Fifth Element as the film he chose to do while suffering from a polonged aneurism which restricted his ability to see shit for what it was.



What the hell, he did go through a period of alcoholism so you might have a point about him not seeing things too clearly. There's good and bad in that film, and i don't think _*he's*_ the problem.


----------



## willowmoon (May 2, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> I don't understand. While i may be prejudiced (being one of those people who likes the film), why would you say Oldman's work in the film is bad? he creates a really creepy characterization that blows everybody else off the screen (not much of a challenge most times). However much you loathe the film his work is good by any measure.
> 
> Also, what do you mean "every time I see it it gets worse"...? if you don't like the film why would there even be a second time? That's like eating shit, and attempting to find another batch that tastes better. After a certain point wouldn't you get the message?



I'll say this, I've seen movies twice that I initially couldn't stand after the first viewing. Cause I'll hear people just completely fawn over certain films, so I wonder to myself, ok, well maybe I was having a bad day and was in a pissy mood, maybe that's why I didn't like it. So then I see it again on a later date and realize .... yep, that movie just plain sucked. "The Matrix" and the first "Pirates of the Carribean" movie just didn't do a thing for me, either. I literally fell asleep in the theatre while watching "Pirates" the first time around, I was so bored. 

And the movie "The English Patient" which won nine Oscars back in 1996 -- gd, if there ever was a movie that cured insomnia, that was the one. Even my foot fell asleep during the first ten minutes, jeeez.


----------



## msbard90 (May 2, 2010)

People who don't use their blinkers. Do you want me to drive right into you? Sometimes I get tempted with the idea **laughs evilly***.


----------



## AuntHen (May 2, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> You, my dear, are not alone in your hate.




I know right??!! Who invented those gross little chewy nasties anyway?


----------



## GTAFA (May 2, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> And the movie "The English Patient" which won nine Oscars back in 1996 -- gd, if there ever was a movie that cured insomnia, that was the one. Even my foot fell asleep during the first ten minutes, jeeez.



I guess i am IM-patient. I couldn't make it past the first 10 minutes of that film. But boy oh boy it _*does*_ cure insomnia.


----------



## msbard90 (May 2, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I know right??!! Who invented those gross little chewy nasties anyway?



Oh, and JellyBelly made them so much more repulsive. BUTTERED POPCORN!!!! Enough said!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> I guess i am IM-patient. I couldn't make it past the first 10 minutes of that film. But boy oh boy it _*does*_ cure insomnia.


I've never been able to sit through a film that ran 3 or more hours. I'd rather gouge my eyes out with a spork.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2010)

I think I hate people that hate jellybeans.


Haha.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I think I hate people that hate jellybeans.
> 
> 
> Haha.


Yes...feeling you right there. Especially about the Jelly Bellys. They have a BBW NAME for the LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY!!!


----------



## msbard90 (May 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes...feeling you right there. Especially about the Jelly Bellys. They have a BBW NAME for the LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY!!!



That's cute! LOL! But still....... jelly beans make me (that was my make shift barfing face)


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

I hate ignorance!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (May 4, 2010)

The whole "Steak and potatoes" deal. I hate steak...and potatoes. Gross.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 4, 2010)

Circus Midgets and Rubber Nipple Salesmen.


----------



## msbard90 (May 4, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> The whole "Steak and potatoes" deal. I hate steak...and potatoes. Gross.



Love both. So much! What a shame 

I hate being ignored.


----------



## steve-aka (May 4, 2010)

A few things I hate:

Cilantro - the evil weed!

_Avatar_ - the most overblown, overhyped and ridiculous movie of 2009!
And while we're at it I hate James Cameron too. The last (and ONLY) good movie he did was the FIRST Terminator movie - T2 BLOWS megachunks!

There are many more things I hate but these will do for starters.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 4, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I hate ignorance!





msbard90 said:


> I hate being ignored.



But you probably are not alone in your hatred of these things.


----------



## msbard90 (May 4, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> But you probably are not alone in your hatred of these things.



Very deep....... like whoa.....

LOL  just playing


----------



## willowmoon (May 4, 2010)

Not sure if I'm alone in my hate on this one, but ....

When some people drive up to the stop sign -- and drive so far forward that when they actually do stop (if they do), that their back tires are even with the stop sign. Whatever happened to lining up the front of the car with the stop sign???? did the traffic laws change and I didn't get the memo, à la "Office Space" ???


----------



## kristineirl (May 4, 2010)

I absolutely hate when someone scrapes their teeth against their forks when they eat. This is why I can only have plastic forks where I live. 

have i mentioned that i hate puns?


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> have i mentioned that i hate puns?



I hated having a fear of hurdles, but I got over it.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

I loathe how marketers prey on the elderly. Especially the religious non-profits. Everyday? You have to send her one everyday? Isn't the postage alone eating away at your meager funds/budget? She's on a freakin pension. The widow gave her mite. Leave her the hell alone.


----------



## kristineirl (May 4, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I hated having a fear of hurdles, but I got over it.



i should have seen that coming, i mean, there's one under your name! :doh:


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

@kristi: 

@Pearl: people in sales can be truly revolting, preying on an old person's already tight wallet


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I loathe how marketers prey on the elderly. Especially the religious non-profits. Everyday? You have to send her one everyday? Isn't the postage alone eating away at your meager funds/budget? She's on a freakin pension. The widow gave her mite. Leave her the hell alone.



I definitely doubt you're alone in your hate on that one, as the thread's focus would suggest. It's just asshole-ish behaviour, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

hmmm..let's see... all movies and tv shows like this... utterly useless and shallow in my book!

Sex in The City

Desparate Housewives

The Bachelor...The Bachelorette...


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

steve-aka said:


> A few things I hate:
> 
> Cilantro - the evil weed!
> 
> ...



Are you saying you didn't like Edward Furlong teaching a Terminator to love? Such oscar-worthy scripting and acting didn't bring tears of passion and joy to your eyes? You sir, are not human... *end/sarcasm*

And yeah, Avatar is overblown, and moronic, and completely forgettable in the plot, writing and acting departments. But damn if it isn't a shit-ton of fun. Plus Zoe Saldana is still hot, even as a 9-foot blue chick (if there was one thing that made the Losers watchable above all else... well, her, and Journey).


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Are you saying you didn't like Edward Furlong teaching a Terminator to love? Such oscar-worthy scripting and acting didn't bring tears of passion and joy to your eyes? You sir, are not human... *end/sarcasm*
> 
> And yeah, Avatar is overblown, and moronic, and completely forgettable in the plot, writing and acting departments. But damn if it isn't a shit-ton of fun. Plus Zoe Saldana is still hot, even as a 9-foot blue chick (if there was one thing that made the Losers watchable above all else... well, her, and Journey).


A LOT of people hate Avatar!


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> A LOT of people hate Avatar!



YES.'.'''..


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

steve-aka said:


> A few things I hate:
> 
> Cilantro - the evil weed!
> 
> ...



you are banned hence forth for hating the beloved cilantro.,. what would pico de gallo be w/out it???


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2010)

I loathe offal!!! Even the word offal, makes me imagine bad things.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> A LOT of people hate Avatar!



I didn't, but I'd never EVER call it a great piece of cinema. It was brainless fun, nothing more. More or less like everything Cameron has ever done. I don't get the intense hate from it, unless it's coming from a place of extremely high expectations. I was pretty blind going in, so my anticipation was pretty low (plus, I still think Titanic was a steaming pile of shit that had no right stealing best picture away from LA Confidential).

It looked pretty and was fun - that's all I wanted and all I got. When I wanted quality acting I saw Precious. When I wanted an intelligent sci-fi thriller, I saw District 9. When I wanted to just feel great and be wowed, I saw Up. Avatar was just silly fun - no reason to hate, save for the pompous attitude of its creator.


----------



## msbard90 (May 5, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I loathe offal!!! Even the word offal, makes me imagine bad things.



Offal is an awful word, isn't it? Really appetizing. NOT!


----------



## steve-aka (May 9, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> you are banned hence forth for hating the beloved cilantro.,. what would pico de gallo be w/out it???



Uhm...I'm gonna hazard a guess here but perhaps it'd actually be good?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

steve-aka said:


> Uhm...I'm gonna hazard a guess here but perhaps it'd actually be good?


Am I the only person who thinks it tastes like tangy soap? 
(and it is NOT an acceptable substitute for fresh parsley. No way. No how.)


----------



## steve-aka (May 9, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> ...yeah, Avatar is overblown, and moronic, and completely forgettable in the plot, writing and acting departments. But damn if it isn't a shit-ton of fun.



_Avatar_? Fun? I was so bored by that piece of empty fluff. Perhaps it would've been better if Mr. Pompous, er, I mean Cameron could've brought it in at a decent length. There was no reason that trite tripe needed to be nearly three hours long. Plus it was rife with one predictable cliche after another. The gruff asshole military commander. The uncaring corporate weasel. The white guy who was the last and only hope for a tribe of natives too mired in ceremony and tradition to help themselves. And frankly I was not all that impressed with the effects. Nothing subtle, everything IN YOUR FACE. It looked like a big, overblown video game. And I thought the 3-D sucked - flat and unnecessary. However, the thing I hated most is that so, so, SO many people talked about how tremendously awesome it was. The cinematic event of the decade and so on and so forth ad infinitum. The hype was so great it reminded me of a quote by H.L. Mencken: "No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public." So true. So true...


----------



## Edens_heel (May 9, 2010)

Sue me, Steve - I thought it was fun. It was moronic, it was racist, it was arrogant as all hell, but it was stupid, cool-looking fun. And I do disagree on the 3D. I HATE 3D and think every other usage of it so far has been shit (especially Tim Fuckwad's Alice in Wonderland), but it didn't feel flat to me in Avatar.

I would never, ever count this among my favourite films, or even great films of any year, but it was what it was - just what the Terminator flicks and Aliens before it were - stupid fucking fun.

I honestly think most people's hatred of the film is just because some were foolish enough to call it the cinematic experience of the decade. That bullshit ruffled a lot of feathers, just as it did when people proclaimed his last film, Titanic, to be so perfect in every way - it wasn't. It had amazing set pieces sheltered by a hack love story, shit acting (even though I like Winslet and DiCaprio), and was again, far too long for its own good. The love that film inspired made me hate it even more than I would have going into it blind, and I do suspect that a lot of the Avatar hatred is similar to that. By now I've learned to tune that out, so I enjoyed it for what it was - a pure popcorn flick. No substance, just pretty visuals.

Still think the best flick of last year is probably District 9 though...


----------



## steve-aka (May 9, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Sue me, Steve - I thought it was fun. It was moronic, it was racist, it was arrogant as all hell, but it was stupid, cool-looking fun. And I do disagree on the 3D. I HATE 3D and think every other usage of it so far has been shit (especially Tim Fuckwad's Alice in Wonderland), but it didn't feel flat to me in Avatar.
> 
> I would never, ever count this among my favourite films, or even great films of any year, but it was what it was - just what the Terminator flicks and Aliens before it were - stupid fucking fun.
> 
> ...



Yeah, well, I'm used to being in the minority on _Avatar_. I never saw _Titanic_ and never will precisely because of the overhype. Perhaps I should've followed suit on _Avatar_ too but I'm a big sci-fi buff so I thought I'd give it a chance. We even saw it in IMAX to, er, maximize our experience. 

At any rate, I'm just tired of people judging a movie on its effects and cinematography alone. Where's the acting? Where's the STORY? Those are two of the greatest lost effects in cinema today.

As for 3-D, I think it was used pretty effectively in _Coraline_ and especially in _Up_. I really like 3-D. However, I agree that Burton's _Alice in Wonderland_ was a steaming pile of feces.

Oh, and I do agree, _District 9_ is pretty awesome! Easily one of the best movies of 2009. And as far as great sci-fi of last year goes, _Moon_ was great too. Sam Rockwell turned in an amazing performance. Too bad his talents were so wasted in _Iron Man 2_. _Moon_ was proof that sci-fi can be much, much more than mere eye candy.

Oh, and just to prove that I'm not some curmudgeon who hates all lighthearted movies, I thought _Kick-Ass_ was, well, pretty kickass!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2010)

I have to agree that Avatar calling itself the best movie ever made was definitely over the line. I liked it but it will never be my fave movie.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 9, 2010)

steve-aka said:


> Yeah, well, I'm used to being in the minority on _Avatar_. I never saw _Titanic_ and never will precisely because of the overhype. Perhaps I should've followed suit on _Avatar_ too but I'm a big sci-fi buff so I thought I'd give it a chance. We even saw it in IMAX to, er, maximize our experience.
> 
> At any rate, I'm just tired of people judging a movie on its effects and cinematography alone. Where's the acting? Where's the STORY? Those are two of the greatest lost effects in cinema today.
> 
> ...



Gotta disagree on 3D in Coraline and Up - didn't work for me in either situation. And though I LOVE Up, I was sorely disappointed (re: bored senseless) by Coraline - and that is something I know I am in the minority on.

Rockwell's talent was definitely not utilized in Iron Man 2, but it was still a fun flick. I do think, however, that it's the only comic book franchise to date that had a stronger first film than second. The second isn't bad, but it feels imcomplete in some ways - as if it's meant just to be a bridge to Thor, Captain America, Hulk, and the Avengers. In other words, too many "hey, check out what we're doing here" moments. Granted I did geek out at those, but this film feels like it will be better once you can view it with the rest of the Marvel Universe they're constructing.

I do very much agree about the negligence of plot with Avatar, and film in general for that matter. This is why I can't wait for Inception - I have a feeling it might be the only movie this summer with an actually creative plot to it (plus, I have buckets of faith in the Nolan brothers at this point).


----------



## furious styles (May 9, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I do very much agree about the negligence of plot with Avatar, and film in general for that matter. This is why I can't wait for Inception - I have a feeling it might be the only movie this summer with an actually creative plot to it (plus, I have buckets of faith in the Nolan brothers at this point).



agreed on coraline. i've been looking forward to 'inception' for quite a while. hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 10, 2010)

I hate this year. I don't know who else does, but I most def do


----------



## steve-aka (May 11, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Gotta disagree on 3D in Coraline and Up - didn't work for me in either situation. And though I LOVE Up, I was sorely disappointed (re: bored senseless) by Coraline - and that is something I know I am in the minority on.
> 
> Rockwell's talent was definitely not utilized in Iron Man 2, but it was still a fun flick. I do think, however, that it's the only comic book franchise to date that had a stronger first film than second. The second isn't bad, but it feels imcomplete in some ways - as if it's meant just to be a bridge to Thor, Captain America, Hulk, and the Avengers. In other words, too many "hey, check out what we're doing here" moments. Granted I did geek out at those, but this film feels like it will be better once you can view it with the rest of the Marvel Universe they're constructing.
> 
> I do very much agree about the negligence of plot with Avatar, and film in general for that matter. This is why I can't wait for Inception - I have a feeling it might be the only movie this summer with an actually creative plot to it (plus, I have buckets of faith in the Nolan brothers at this point).



I thought the 3-D in _Up_ was amazing! It worked really well, pulling me into the picture. When they were walking around on that plateau, with the rocks and other environmental factors, the dimensionality of it looked almost real to me. And yes, _Coraline_ wasn't exactly a fast paced movie, but I think that's part of why it worked so well for me. It dared to take things at its own speed, a speed appropriate to its tone. As a child I was often alone and had a fairly vivid fantasy life so _Coraline_ really struck a chord in me. Plus I give it kudos for having the courage to be so toned down, almost introspective. Very brave for a kids' movie and a welcome respite from the hyperactive, bodily function obsessed eye-candy that most children's movies are these days.

*[SPOILER ALERT!!! The following paragraph contains spoilers for Iron Man 2] *As for _Iron Man 2_, frankly, I was bored by it. I felt it meandered too much. The fight scenes were poorly executed. They lacked dynamism, especially as compared to the first one - which I too felt was superior. I also thought Mickey Rourke's character was way too over the top and ridiculous. A guy who looks like a professional wrestler who's also a genius in robotics and computers? I mean, come on! I'm all for bucking stereotypes but I just can't take that shit seriously. It almost seemed like he was playing the same character he played in _The Wrestler_ (an amazing movie by the way) with a cheesy Russian accent and a doctorate in science tacked on to up the villain quotient. Furthermore, the silly sub-plot with Stark being slowly poisoned by the substance in his generator thingy just bogged down the story and served little purpose except to give the movie a little bit of contrived emotional resonance. And the whole trope with his dad having the solution from way back in the 70s coded in that model was _really_ corny. And lastly, I thought Downey himself was vastly underutilized. They were too busy, as you stated, setting things up for _The Avengers_ they forgot what the best part of the first flick was - Robert Downey's badass performance. They really went downhill on this one. I mean, I didn't hate it, but it sure wasn't anywhere near as good as number one.

Also, I have to disagree about your assessment that it's the only comic franchise movie to date with a weaker second outing than the first. I felt the second Spider-Man was inferior to its predecessor. I liked it the first time I saw it but it didn't hold up on a subsequent viewing. Plus "Doc Oc" is kind of a lame villain. Oooooh, his grafted on nanotech robotic arms cause him to go CRAZY! Ho-hum.

At any rate, as for _Inception_, yes Nolan's participation does bode well for it and the cast is pretty groovy. However, every time I see the preview for it I can't help but feel like it's gonna suck. It seems somehow pompous and self-indulgent and the story looks way too convoluted for its own good. I mean, I don't mind cryptic storylines - check out _The Fall_, beautifully mysterious and amazing - but _Inception_ feels like it's gonna fall flat and perhaps even be boring like _Dark City_, which it sort of looks like it's ripping off, at least in a way. I don't know, I could be wrong - I hope I'm wrong - but I get the feeling it's not gonna be all that good. But I'll probably see it anyway. *sigh* I'm such a sucker...


----------



## steve-aka (May 11, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> I hate this year. I don't know who else does, but I most def do



Sorry this year has garnered so much hatred from you. So far for me, it's been okay. However LAST year really, really, REALLY fucken sucked!!!!! Surgery for my wife. Then she lost her job. Then I got FOUR kidney stones - one of which occurred the day before my birthday! And right before my final kidney stone I was really sick with a bad flu the turned into a sinus infection then had an allergic reaction to my antibiotics. Needless to say, I *HATED* 2009!


----------



## Edens_heel (May 11, 2010)

Agreed that Coraline was gutsy in it's tone and pacing, but that wasn't why it didn't groove for me. It felt too similar in tone and vibe to something Burton-esque, which is a common pitfall I find for Neil Gaiman, and as such I just felt like it wasn't connecting with my interests very much.

Spot on about Iron Man 2, though I still really enjoyed it. The more I reflect on it, the more it feels as if it was an intentional "bridge" film, with no real beginning or end. Still a lot of fun, but too much set in motion all at once. What it was truly missing for me, though, was the thrill of discovery that you felt with Tony in the first film, not to mention the more playful interaction with Pepper.

Again, I dug the hell out of it, but nowhere near number 1 for fun factor and quality. Plus, I'm still not entirely sold on Sam Jackson as Nick Fury... still see too much of Jules from Pulp Fiction in the performance.

Definitely disagree on the Spiderman front - the second one is the only entry in that series I can watch again (we won't go into the abortion that was the third... fugh). And Doc Oc was worlds better than Dafoe's Green Goblin. The first has moments of greatness, but most of it fades once he's finished discovering his powers. 

Inception just makes me giddy, to be honest. There's no way I think it will suck. Hell, I'm expecting to have that be my film of the year (along with Machete - because you just don't fuck with the wrong Mexican!). I have and love The Fall, but here is where we truly differ:



steve-aka said:


> _Inception_ feels like it's gonna fall flat and perhaps even be boring like _Dark City_, which it sort of looks like it's ripping off, at least in a way.



Can't endorse this - I definitely don't feel there's any similarity, not after seeing the last trailer (save for that one shot of the city folding in on itself, which is still hella cool to see). Plus, Dark City is one of my all-time favourite films, and up there with Minority Report and LA Confidential as one of the only times I've totally agreed with Roger Ebert on anything. 

And even if you don't dig Dark City, you have to admit - it's better than anything Alex Proyas has done since (I, Robot; Knowing).


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> And even if you don't dig Dark City, you have to admit - it's better than anything Alex Proyas has done since (I, Robot; Knowing).



Agreed on _Knowing_, but _I, Robot_ was, I thought, a fair film. Entertaining- I consider it a better popcorn flick than many of the summer movies I've seen since- and although it felt a bit closer to Dick than Asimov, I didn't really feel all that disappointed as a fan of both of them.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

I hate it when people use the word "Gay" or "Retarded" to describe something they don't like. I feel it's an insult to those groups of people and to me reflects poorly on their level of respect for other people.


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I hate it when people use the word "Gay" or "Retarded" to describe something they don't like. I feel it's an insult to those groups of people and to me reflects poorly on their level of respect for other people.



Oh, you are not in any way alone in your hatred there.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 11, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I hate it when people use the word "Gay" or "Retarded" to describe something they don't like. I feel it's an insult to those groups of people and to me reflects poorly on their level of respect for other people.



This post reminded me of an exchange from Clerks: The Animated Series

"It's an award for those shows that inspire people and don't use words like 'retarded' or 'gay"

"That's retarded...and queer."


----------



## rellis10 (May 11, 2010)

Seth Rogen...for the life in me i cant find the guy funny in anything. It just seems all his jokes are obvious and boring to me but all my friends like him so maybe it's just me.

I used to be the same with Will Farrell until i saw Anchorman and now i'm converted.

I'm sure there are other things but i cant think of them right now.


----------



## Laura2008 (May 11, 2010)

I know it's been said here already but Taylor Swift. Can't stand her. Every song sounds exactly the same. That's not talent. It's good marketing.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 11, 2010)

Gee things I hate: 

Thomas Kinkaide paintings, looks like the same house and lake to me.

Country singers : Y'all ain't Hank Williams Sr.

Potty Humor/Fart Jokes: You're potty trained and can use indoor plumbing. rejoice and be glad.

Parents scared of their children: Helloooo you're the adults here. No rebellion is unsquashable.

Clowns: you're not as funny as the greats (Benny, Berle, Burns, Hope)


----------



## Paquito (May 11, 2010)

Seinfeld...


----------



## Edens_heel (May 11, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Seinfeld...



So NOT fucking alone on this one - my most hated show, without question. In clip show format, it has its moments. But sitting through a half hour episode... I'd rather have my testaculars eaten by a bear cub with hypodermic syringes for teeth.


----------



## steve-aka (May 11, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Seinfeld...



Although I don't really hate the show _Seinfeld_, I do think it was VASTLY overrated. When it started out it was interesting and relatively original but as it went on the characters got increasingly outlandish and over the top and therefore became parodies of themselves. When that happened, the show became little different from any other sitcom. Besides, has anyone else noticed that as the show progressed Kramer became more and more like a doofus-ey version of Fonzie? Sort of a cool fool. I'm surprised he was never able to make a jukebox turn on by hitting it with his fist.


----------



## steve-aka (May 11, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Agreed that Coraline was gutsy in it's tone and pacing, but that wasn't why it didn't groove for me. It felt too similar in tone and vibe to something Burton-esque, which is a common pitfall I find for Neil Gaiman, and as such I just felt like it wasn't connecting with my interests very much.



I think the difference here between Gaiman and Burton is Gaiman is quite a bit more adult in his subjects - or at least deals with them in a more mature fashion - and his worlds are way more fleshed out and logically so. Plus he doesn't seem to pander to a wide audience and he's willing to get into some really deep and dark psychology. Whereas Burton just skims the surface of these things, giddily plucking what he thinks are the coolest bits whilst ignoring why they're cool and what makes them that way in the first place.

But I understand, if you're not into the man, you're not gonna like the film. At least you can appreciate it's good parts.



Edens_heel said:


> Spot on about Iron Man 2, though I still really enjoyed it. The more I reflect on it, the more it feels as if it was an intentional "bridge" film, with no real beginning or end. Still a lot of fun, but too much set in motion all at once. What it was truly missing for me, though, was the thrill of discovery that you felt with Tony in the first film, not to mention the more playful interaction with Pepper.
> 
> Again, I dug the hell out of it, but nowhere near number 1 for fun factor and quality. Plus, I'm still not entirely sold on Sam Jackson as Nick Fury... still see too much of Jules from Pulp Fiction in the performance.



It does seem like a bridge film and that sort of left me feeling empty. Like eating a shiteload of cotton candy. That spun sugar may go down rather easily but it definitely doesn't satisfy in the end, at least not me.



Edens_heel said:


> Definitely disagree on the Spiderman front - the second one is the only entry in that series I can watch again (we won't go into the abortion that was the third... fugh). And Doc Oc was worlds better than Dafoe's Green Goblin. The first has moments of greatness, but most of it fades once he's finished discovering his powers.



I feel the same way about the first Spider-Man that you do about the first Iron Man - that the fun was in watching the hero find his heroism. Besides the second one had that really silly sub-plot where Spidey loses his powers for some forgettable reason. However, I agree with you that the third one blows major chunks!

As for Doc Oc being better than Green Goblin, well they're both pretty stupid concepts for villains. As far as Marvel comic book villians brought to life on the big screen go, none come anywhere close to Ian McKellan's Magneto, he was even pretty badass in that assbad third X-Men movie.



Edens_heel said:


> Inception just makes me giddy, to be honest. There's no way I think it will suck. Hell, I'm expecting to have that be my film of the year (along with Machete - because you just don't fuck with the wrong Mexican!). I have and love The Fall, but here is where we truly differ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, we'll see about _Inception_. As for its similarity with _Dark City_, what I get from the trailer, which admittedly isn't a whole lot, is a lot of brooding people walking around a city that turns out to be fake. Immediately brought to mind _Dark City_. At any rate, I know a fair number of people who liked _Dark City_ but it just bored me to tears, no matter how much better it may be than Proyas's other movies, which are definitely lame. But that's like saying Burton's _Sleepy Hollow_ is a good movie just because it's better than his _Alice in Wonderland_ or _Planet of the Apes_.

But I guess we're just gonna have to agree to disagree.


----------



## msbard90 (May 12, 2010)

I'm so glad I'm out of the loop on this movie hatred discussion. This is exactly why I avoid watching movies-- unless I greatly consider watching them first.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> I'm so glad I'm out of the loop on this movie hatred discussion. This is exactly why I avoid watching movies-- unless I greatly consider watching them first.


If you read the book first- you're guaranteed to be bitterly disappointed.
One notable exception: The Color Purple.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> If you read the book first- you're guaranteed to be bitterly disappointed.
> One notable exception: The Color Purple.



Three other notable exceptions:

No Country for Old Men

Lord of the Rings (sue me - hated the books. There was only ONE PART in all three books that was better than the films: the moment Frodo puts on the ring inside of Mount Doom. In the book, it feels like everything stops - the battle, the eye, the nazgul, even the clouds feel like they are moving then to Mount Doom. In the movie? the eye shifts and the wraiths fly off. That's it. Not epic at all).

And especially...

Children of Men. It's one of the best films I've seen, but one of the worst books I've read. Go figure.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Three other notable exceptions:
> 
> No Country for Old Men
> 
> ...


The Good Son. The movie sucked but the book sucked bawlz.


----------



## msbard90 (May 12, 2010)

I have no attention span for movies. I can read a thousand page book until my eyes fall out and I lose all my friends- but a 2 hour movie??!?!?!?!?!
Good grief.


----------



## AuntHen (May 12, 2010)

Those new sandals with the flaps of material on the front part of the ankle... ugggglllyyyyyy:doh:


----------



## Chode McBlob (May 12, 2010)

I hate Baseball. I detest the game. And I can't say much for any other game that has a Ball in it. Its got to have 4 wheels and make a damned hell of a lot of noise to get my interest. I've never been a sports guy. It seems in this country if your born Male you're supposed to like Ball Games. And I am sick of hearing about the NBA. Totally BORING to me.

I hate Italian food too. But I have nothing against Italians and I like their cars. All their food tastes like Pizza, cheese and tomato sauce on everything.


----------



## msbard90 (May 13, 2010)

Chode McBlob said:


> I hate Baseball. I detest the game. And I can't say much for any other game that has a Ball in it. Its got to have 4 wheels and make a damned hell of a lot of noise to get my interest. I've never been a sports guy. It seems in this country if your born Male you're supposed to like Ball Games. And I am sick of hearing about the NBA. Totally BORING to me.
> 
> I hate Italian food too. But I have nothing against Italians and I like their cars. *All their food tastes like Pizza, cheese and tomato sauce on everything*.



It's called Italian American food.


----------



## AuntHen (May 13, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> It's called Italian American food.




yes, real italian is so much more and the marinara type is very stereotyped


----------



## msbard90 (May 13, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> yes, real italian is so much more and the marinara type is very stereotyped



Not only that, but Italian cooking is truly an art. My sister just got her associates degree in Italian Culinary Arts and the stuff that she teaches me how to make is, well, amazing. Home made pasta with a fresh sauce.(Marinara actually doesn't mean tomato sauce she taught me. It actually refers to the sauces Mariners used, which usually contained seafood. Its basically scraps all put together to make a sauce... or something like that)

Not only that, but the Italians reserve all their nicest products for themselves. For example, Extra Virgin Olive Oil might be the best around here, but in Italy that's not great quality. Real italian food is much more than nasty processed sauce, cheese, and pizza and boxed pasta. And real italian food is damn good.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Not only that, but Italian cooking is truly an art. My sister just got her associates degree in Italian Culinary Arts and the stuff that she teaches me how to make is, well, amazing. Home made pasta with a fresh sauce.(Marinara actually doesn't mean tomato sauce she taught me. It actually refers to the sauces Mariners used, which usually contained seafood. Its basically scraps all put together to make a sauce... or something like that)
> 
> Not only that, but the Italians reserve all their nicest products for themselves. For example, Extra Virgin Olive Oil might be the best around here, but in Italy that's not great quality. Real italian food is much more than nasty processed sauce, cheese, and pizza and boxed pasta. And real italian food is damn good.


Agreed 100%. Marinara originally comes from when the wives of fishermen would see their husbands boats coming in and would begin preparing a quick very fresh gravy. It isn't necessarily thin nor meatless. 

Northern Italian cooking bears very little resemblance to Southern Italian, insomuch as there's a strong Swiss and even German influence. Increased use of cream and butter and less usage of tomatoes and peppers for example are only some of the differences between the two. Being a peninsula, Italian cuisine offers some of the best and most unique seafood dishes in the world.


----------



## steve-aka (May 15, 2010)

I hate Ayn Rand!

Her works are filled with pleonastic pomposity. Edit your shit, woman! I mean, does she really need a chapter that's essentially a hundred page speech in _Atlas Shrugged_? Blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Lamia (May 15, 2010)

I hate that I hate Star Wars now. I can't enjoy the first 3 films anymore (the real ones not this trio of crap he flung in our faces last decade) . I have all this memorbilia that I just want to [email protected]#%@# burn. 

It makes me sad.


----------



## Linda (May 15, 2010)

Nooooooooo. Don't burn it!!!!

My son is all about Star Wars. I am sure you can find someone who wants it!

It's just so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## willowmoon (May 15, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I hate that I hate Star Wars now. I can't enjoy the first 3 films anymore (the real ones not this trio of crap he flung in our faces last decade) . I have all this memorbilia that I just want to [email protected]#%@# burn.
> 
> It makes me sad.



These days, I find myself hardly every watching anything Star Wars. But yeah, don't burn it, ebay it, if anything. Make some money off of that Star Wars stuff -- lord knows, George Lucas obviously does.


----------



## rellis10 (May 15, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I hate that I hate Star Wars now. I can't enjoy the first 3 films anymore (the real ones not this trio of crap he flung in our faces last decade) . I have all this memorbilia that I just want to [email protected]#%@# burn.
> 
> It makes me sad.



Speaking as a member of the generation the second trilogy was probably meant for (i'm 21 now), i can tell you i dislike them too. Too much of a hangup on effects. Why the hell did we need to see Yoda jumping around like a bloody frustrated gymnast? And for the life in me i can't see why ANYBODY thought Jar Jar Binks was a good idea.


----------



## willowmoon (May 15, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Speaking as a member of the generation the second trilogy was probably meant for (i'm 21 now), i can tell you i dislike them too. Too much of a hangup on effects. Why the hell did we need to see Yoda jumping around like a bloody frustrated gymnast? And for the life in me i can't see why ANYBODY thought Jar Jar Binks was a good idea.



Probably the same person who thought Ewoks were a good idea as well.


----------



## Lamia (May 16, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Probably the same person who thought Ewoks were a good idea as well.



You know...the ewoks were annoying, but fat and furry therefore cute and cuddly. So you could sort of forgive them. Jar Jar was ugly and annoying...much harder to forgive. 

I would never burn it. I've tried to sell the stuff on ebay...no one wanted it. It's just a bunch of toys they put out for Phantom Menace actually. Probably why no one wants them.  I don't have any of my original SW toys.


----------



## Aswani (May 16, 2010)

Kick-Ass exposed the immature nature of the nurds of the country. Every one knows if you create a story where women are weilding giant guns, causing great carnage and doing everything men generally do in action movies, comic book geeks will flock to it. Make it a teenage girl blowing heads off and delivering witty "badass" lines and the comic dweebs will go ape shit. Now we have a movie that features a child that looks like she's in the first grade slicing limbs off, blowing holes in people's skulls, and cursing like a sailor and, as expected, 20-something sexually frustrated white male comic book geeks are coming in their pants with joy and excitement. When I saw Kickass, the nurds in the theater howled in glee every time the little infant girl cursed or caused outrageously gorey acts of violence. Grown men comic book nurds found their ultimate hero and romantic idol: an 11 year old child in a super hero costume.


----------



## Lamia (May 16, 2010)

I hate strawberry shortcake. Everytime I go to my mom's house she offeres me strawberries in various forms. ENOUGH with the strawberries mom. 

Funniest video EVER of how moms don't listen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmecyCCdknk


----------



## willowmoon (May 16, 2010)

Aswani said:


> Kick-Ass exposed the immature nature of the nurds of the country. Every one knows if you create a story where women are weilding giant guns, causing great carnage and doing everything men generally do in action movies, comic book geeks will flock to it. Make it a teenage girl blowing heads off and delivering witty "badass" lines and the comic dweebs will go ape shit. Now we have a movie that features a child that looks like she's in the first grade slicing limbs off, blowing holes in people's skulls, and cursing like a sailor and, as expected, 20-something sexually frustrated white male comic book geeks are coming in their pants with joy and excitement. When I saw Kickass, the nurds in the theater howled in glee every time the little infant girl cursed or caused outrageously gorey acts of violence. Grown men comic book nurds found their ultimate hero and romantic idol: an 11 year old child in a super hero costume.



Please don't take this the wrong way ... but what exactly made you pay to see the movie in the theater in the first place? You must have had an idea of what the movie was about, I would surmise.

And yes, I would agree with you -- if 20-something males are getting excited about an 11 year old girl, that's creepy on SOOOOOOO many levels.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 16, 2010)

Aswani said:


> Kick-Ass exposed the immature nature of the nurds of the country. Every one knows if you create a story where women are weilding giant guns, causing great carnage and doing everything men generally do in action movies, comic book geeks will flock to it. Make it a teenage girl blowing heads off and delivering witty "badass" lines and the comic dweebs will go ape shit. Now we have a movie that features a child that looks like she's in the first grade slicing limbs off, blowing holes in people's skulls, and cursing like a sailor and, as expected, 20-something sexually frustrated white male comic book geeks are coming in their pants with joy and excitement. When I saw Kickass, the nurds in the theater howled in glee every time the little infant girl cursed or caused outrageously gorey acts of violence. Grown men comic book nurds found their ultimate hero and romantic idol: an 11 year old child in a super hero costume.



I wouldn't generalize - both me and my GF, both of us comic book nerds, loved the flick, and last time I checked neither of us had fantasies about an 11-year-old that could slice us in half.

For us, it was just mindless fun and nothing more. I think you're being too harsh to assume that any male loving the shit out of that film is a sadistic paedophile who giggles at the use of the word "cunt".


----------



## frankman (May 20, 2010)

Aswani said:


> Kick-Ass exposed the immature nature of the nurds of the country. Every one knows if you create a story where women are weilding giant guns, causing great carnage and doing everything men generally do in action movies, comic book geeks will flock to it. Make it a teenage girl blowing heads off and delivering witty "badass" lines and the comic dweebs will go ape shit. Now we have a movie that features a child that looks like she's in the first grade slicing limbs off, blowing holes in people's skulls, and cursing like a sailor and, as expected, 20-something sexually frustrated white male comic book geeks are coming in their pants with joy and excitement. When I saw Kickass, the nurds in the theater howled in glee every time the little infant girl cursed or caused outrageously gorey acts of violence. Grown men comic book nurds found their ultimate hero and romantic idol: an 11 year old child in a super hero costume.



Oh come on dude, the whole movie worked on a level that not only nerds could appreciate. It was a violent, action-packed-gorey-highschool-superhero thrillride, and it had some of the freshest characters in superhero movie history.

Hitgirl was fun in the same way most of southpark is funny: it's over the top and awkwardly rude.

So I guess you're right, Kick-Ass made me realize I'm immature. So be it.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 20, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I hate strawberry shortcake. Everytime I go to my mom's house she offeres me strawberries in various forms. ENOUGH with the strawberries mom.
> 
> Funniest video EVER of how moms don't listen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmecyCCdknk



OMG, this is so true! I had almost the SAME EXACT CONVERSATION with my mom about green beans. After 47 years she still doesn't get the fact that I hate green beans and won't eat them in any form, they actually make me gag. I think I might be mildly allergic or something.
At Christmas dinner two years ago, when the green bean casserole was passed to me, I quietly passed it to the next person, no one said a word except my mom, who totally made everyone squirm with her rudeness...


"Everyone loves green beans", she says, "why don't you just try them?". 
I say "I've tried them many times, I don't like them". 
"Well these have mushrooms soup and fried onions" 
"I know, but I don't like green beans"
"Your sister-in-law made this green bean casserole, you should be polite and try it"
"No thanks, I don't like green beans"
"You're being rude, try the beans"
"No thanks, Mom, just let it go"
"I can't believe you are hurting Michelle's feelings like this by not trying her beans" 

and so on.

The last time I had dinner at her house, she made green beans. I didn't take any and she was all mad, saying "I thought beans were your favorite"
:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Lamia (May 21, 2010)

lol eat the beans!!

I hate cell phones...I know saying this will make me old, but seriously I hate them. My niece always wants me to go to lunch or hang out, but she spends all her time texting. I want to smash it with a hammer. I was waiting at a stop sign and two people were walking and both on the phone at the same time. Why bother being together with someone if you're not going to give them your undivided attention?


----------



## Cece Larue (May 21, 2010)

The scent Love Spell by Victoria's Secret. Bleh, headache city.


----------



## GTAFA (May 21, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> The scent Love Spell by Victoria's Secret. Bleh, headache city.



I don't know about being "alone" on this one, but there are tons of scents out there that club you over the head, as subtle as a truck horn. It reminds me of a line in a play i saw long ago, where a girl was accused of wearing a scent called "fleur de floozy". A subtle scent is great, but it's only as good as the person applying it; with perfume it is possible to have too much of a good thing.


----------



## steve-aka (May 21, 2010)

Speaking of artificial scents, I pretty much hate all perfumes and colognes. I too get instant headaches from their ghastly overpowering aromas, especially since most people who wear them don't seem to understand the concept of subtlety. I also really hate when magazines run perfume scented ads. I can't even be near a table with one of those magazines on it. They make me wanna wretch!


----------



## frankman (May 21, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> OMG, this is so true! I had almost the SAME EXACT CONVERSATION with my mom about green beans. After 47 years she still doesn't get the fact that I hate green beans and won't eat them in any form, they actually make me gag. I think I might be mildly allergic or something.
> At Christmas dinner two years ago, when the green bean casserole was passed to me, I quietly passed it to the next person, no one said a word except my mom, who totally made everyone squirm with her rudeness...
> 
> 
> ...



You were adopted.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 21, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I was waiting at a stop sign and two people were walking and both on the phone at the same time. Why bother being together with someone if you're not going to give them your undivided attention?



They were probably talking to each other.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2010)

frankman said:


> You were adopted.


Probably not. I've had the same exact conversations with my dad except it's peppers, which I've been allergic to my entire life, which, being my dad, he knows.


----------



## steve-aka (May 21, 2010)

Lamia said:


> ...I was waiting at a stop sign and two people were walking and both on the phone at the same time. Why bother being together with someone if you're not going to give them your undivided attention?



HaHa! I see people doing this ALL the time. I think some people have lost the ability to communicate directly and are only able to do it electronically. I sometimes wonder if the two walking together are actually talking to each other on their cell phones.

On a similar note, this is rather prophetic of our times: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qul-rDvU9QI

Oh, and one other thing, what's with those doofuses walking around talking to their earbuds? You can never tell if their talking to you or not until you see the increasingly smaller devices sticking out of their ears. They seem sort of like those earwig thingies Khan put into Chekhov's ear in Star Trek 2. KHAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## PamelaLois (May 21, 2010)

frankman said:


> You were adopted.



sometimes I really wonder


----------



## frankman (May 22, 2010)

My parents keep offering me stuff that either has cheese in it, on it, or is made entirely out of cheese, while they know perfectly well I hate cheese. So I guess I'm an honorary adoptee too.



CastingPearls said:


> Probably not. I've had the same exact conversations with my dad except it's peppers, which I've been allergic to my entire life, which, being my dad, he knows.





PamelaLois said:


> sometimes I really wonder


----------



## Witch-King (May 22, 2010)

Having jury duty on the days I planned my vacation.


----------



## steve-aka (May 22, 2010)

I hate sports. I mean playing _some_ of them is okay I guess but watching them, especially on TV, is a tedium worse than the _Twilight_ movies (and that's pretty freakin' bad).

But what I hate even worse is how people who are into, say, _Star Trek_ or comic books are thought of as dorky and socially inept but the geeks who can recite the stats of the 1976 Yankees or know how many assists Kobe Bryant made in a game last month are considered virile and well-adjusted.


----------



## Lamia (May 23, 2010)

I hate seeing people I know at stores because I hate having to make chit chat. I always pray they don't see me and go a different way. Even if I like them I just hate having that entire exchange of "hey you..."well hey stranger" "how are you" "I'm fine" etc etc.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 30, 2011)

all of these terms and anything similar... enough already!

epic win, epic fail, full of awesomesauce, full of win, full of fail...


----------



## J34 (Apr 30, 2011)

-Seth Rogen- I know someone mentioned it before. He plays the same exact person or character in each film. He is like the white version of Ice Cube - plays the same damn person (himself) in every movie. Its not acting if you are not personifying some other character or someone besides yourself. 

- Popular music- seriously what is deemed good music in America nowadays? Its the same damn garbage every day. Once I was in a five year period in my life where I just completely tuned out because the crap was just to much to bear. The good thing is I learned to at least find good music, I listen to all different kinds of music from around the world, I have since then never turned on the radio unless its the classical music station or some jazz, or some metal (not metallica or that stuff that is constantly played on rock stations)

- Harry Potter- when I was entering my teens is when that crap started coming out. I never read the books did not understand the fascination blech. Guess that is why I loved the LoTR. Giving children magical powers was something I knew was retarded and could not comprehend.

- Show Frasier- sucked to a level beyond comprehension

- Show Friends- this show was never funny at all. When I was growing up, my basic comprehension of white people was Friends and Frasier. Obviously enough it didn't paint a pretty portrait at all


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 30, 2011)

- Cheesecake
- Spike TV (Minus MMA)


----------



## J34 (May 4, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> - Cheesecake
> - Spike TV (Minus MMA)



Hmm. I know this well known diner in NJ- Tops. It has some of the best cheesecake anywhere! My friend knows the guy who does them, and he is one of the best in the metro area. After you have a piece of that cheesecake you will be singing its praises. Trust me its no 3.99 Shoprite cheesecake bs special, this is quality!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2011)

J34 said:


> Hmm. I know this well known diner in NJ- Tops. It has some of the best cheesecake anywhere! My friend knows the guy who does them, and he is one of the best in the metro area. After you have a piece of that cheesecake you will be singing its praises. Trust me its no 3.99 Shoprite cheesecake bs special, this is quality!


We must be from the same area. I've eaten Tops cheesecake many times. It IS good.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2011)

Metered lights on the freeway onramp.
When you're only given ONE Zesty sauce packet at BK.
Realizing you have an extra pinhole in your straw after you're back on the freeway.
Wiper blades that don't change themselves.
IRS audits
Master and Commander novels not available for Kindle. *shakes fist*


----------



## sera (May 6, 2011)

i cant stand asia style mmos, manga, anime and similar stuff


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 10, 2011)

99% of all things yellow
rootbeer
lasagna
*meatloaf*
any and all wet sounds coming from a person's mouth. I have to seriously fight the urge to hit people who chew ANYTHING with their mouth open even the littlest bit.


----------

